# Gateway 3DS, News and Information



## Another World (Jul 11, 2013)

The Gateway 3DS has gone into production and is available for pre-order. The team has reached out to me and provided a bit more information. I have quoted them below. Please read what they have to say and then discuss your opinions in this thread.



> 1) Yes, we are exploit based (Yay !?) and therefore very dependent on console firmware version: Our current plan is to release for firmware version 4.5 while continuing work on a solution for 6.x + after release. (please see note below)
> 2)Gateway will be shipped with 2 cards, the red Gateway shown in our video, which will handle 3ds backups, and a blue ds cart which will be used to prepare the console. ( more demo videos showing save game compatibility as well as setup procedures to follow soon )
> 3) Your console can be safely updated to 4.5 by using an original title released after March 2013 till current. Please double check the update message (version) before proceeding !
> 
> ...



*Update 7/12/13*
The Gateway 3DS team has reached out once again to answer some questions. Instead of making a new thread I am simply going to quote their comments as an update to this news post.



> For save game, we are transferring and saving the save game onto the 3DS big SD card. So it is ok to swap titles using the same micro sd card.
> 
> Currently we have tested 4.2 , 4.3 and 4.5 and they all work. All games released after March 2013 will force an update to 4.5 (even backup roms).  If a console is lower than 4.2 then it will need to be updated by using an original game released after March 2013. If a console is between 4.2 and 4.5 then there is no need to update, but when a newer rom is loaded it will force the update to 4.5 (again fine).



They closed their comments by stating that the launch is only a few days away. They hope to add updated support and more features shortly after launch.

 Gateway 3DS Homepage


----------



## Xenirina (Jul 11, 2013)

About time!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol only for firmware 4.5


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 11, 2013)

Okay, so one SD per game still?


----------



## mat^-1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Huh? But what about firmware 5.X then?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like I'll have to wait before I can buy a new 3DS XL that'll be Gateway-friendly. That sucks~


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 11, 2013)

"Prepare the console"
I want to know what they mean by that.

----------------------------------------------
Doesn't change my previous opinions though


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 11, 2013)

That firmware 4.5 was like ages ago. I bet none or almost none is still in firmware 4.5


----------



## Xenirina (Jul 11, 2013)

mat^-1 said:


> Huh? But what about firmware 5.X then?


 


 Sometime soon hopefully.


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Good thing I didnt upgrade to 6.0 we'll probably see a update soon


----------



## Cartmanuk (Jul 11, 2013)

My 3DS is on 2.1 lol.

I have asked for more info on save options


----------



## soulrazor (Jul 11, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> That firmware 4.5 was like ages ago. I bet none or almost none is still in firmware 4.5


 
3dbrew home page states that the latest safe firmware was 4.5 and that is the one I still have


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Actually it's kind of smart that they're throwing an update out on a older firmware. This way tons of people won't buy it and won't have to worry about Nintendo.


----------



## mat^-1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Xenirina said:


> Sometime soon hopefully.


But let me get this straight: If you have firmware 5.X or 6.X you will be able to use Gateway, but the team will not provide updates (support) your firmware?

The reason I am asking this is because I have some eShop credit left which I would like to spend on Fire Emblem DLC. But in order to buy DLC I have to be on the latest firmware. Is it a good idea to update now from 5.X to 6.X (and buy the DLC I want) before Nintendo will release another update which will not be supported by Gateway?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 11, 2013)

Their Homepage says they hopefully will rollout the first units within a fortnight (that's 14 days for those of you who weren't born in the middle ages).

Lmao they just disabled the comments on their youtube page... guess they learned from gbatemp. Shut it down before the shitstorm begins


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 11, 2013)

mat^-1 said:


> But let me get this straight: If you have firmware 5.X or 6.X you will be able to use Gateway, but the team will not provide updates (support) your firmware?
> 
> The reason I am asking this is because I have some eShop credit left which I would like to spend on Fire Emblem DLC. But in order to buy DLC I have to be on the latest firmware. Is it a good idea to update now from 5.X to 6.X (and buy the DLC I want) before Nintendo will release another update which will not be supported by Gateway?


Well, it's risky, but if you really want it, go ahead. Any time you deal with flashcards, you deal with risks.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm on ver 4.5.0-10U


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 11, 2013)

Before people start crying that they won't be able to launch newer games on the system I'd like to point something out. According to a certain developer, the minimum firmware version check is in the unsigned portion of the ROM and _can be patched_ without breaking signature integrity. This means that newer ROM's could _theoretically_ be patched to work on firmwares lower than the ones required, much like on the PS3 or the Wii. If this turns out to be true, you won't need to update your system at all _(unless online interaction will require it)_ so practically you're good to go and the Gateway shouldn't become obsolete anytime soon, even if the loophole is patched.

Denounced after testing.


----------



## Devin (Jul 11, 2013)

"I see that you said it only works on 4.5 firmwares?"



> for now, we should have 5.x and 6.x quickly working.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 11, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> I'm on ver 4.5.0-10U


 
Well I guess you're prepared then


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jul 11, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Well I guess you're prepared then


 
yeah and I have plenty of money but I don't feel like splurging 80 bucks on a hobby that took up way too much of my time before so I'll pass for now and wait. It is slightly interesting that this is coming out though. I have more fun collecting factory sealed originals than pirating games for nintendo consoles as of late.


----------



## orcid (Jul 11, 2013)

That it doesn't work on 5.x firmware, doesn't make me believe that it will ever work on a higher firmware. 5.x was out before they even announced the card!


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> According to a certain developer, the minimum firmware version check is in the unsigned portion of the ROM and _can be patched_ without breaking signature integrity.


 
Wasn't that debunked as the firmware version just being stored on the rom for developer use/notes?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 11, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> Wasn't that debunked as the firmware version just being stored on the rom for developer use/notes?


 
As far as I know, no. To my knowledge and according to this:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-rom-tool-rom_tool.349314/

The minimum required firmware is unsigned and modifiable.

Denounced after testing.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah it was. :\  Even though the unencrypted portion had the data, that wasn't the portion the 3DS actually reads, testing showed.


----------



## Daku93 (Jul 11, 2013)

So they say it theoretically works on 6.0, but WILL probably be fixed after they release it. Does that mean it is not fixed and works on 6.1 wich is already released as well? I guess nobody knows until they release the card AND the Update.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jul 11, 2013)

my red 3DS is version 3.5


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 11, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> "Prepare the console"
> I want to know what they mean by that.


Yeah, I really don't want to go doing something to mess with the system like that sounds. At least not unless it was a full CFW (which this clearly is not). A simple cart was how they were presenting this until now.


----------



## ZeldaWW (Jul 11, 2013)

This team is just a bunch of scammers

First they said the device was going to be released end of july
Now they don't really give a release date either.
All of the sudden they release an update that they kept secret after many people made preorders

They charge 80 bucks for a device that only works if you have a very old firmware 4.5,  most of us are probably at 5.x firmware now, LAME



Yea sure, their team of experts is still currently trying to figure out a way to make it work on later firmwares, I heard that story too many times. In reality after all this time they showed the device, they were not able to make it work on other firmware that was not 4.5, What a failed release of a product, this should had been clarified from start months ago

At least I hope the Chinese clones start to flood the market, and make a device that only works on 4.5 firmware be worth shit.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jul 11, 2013)

ZeldaWW said:


> This team is just a bunch of scammers
> 
> First they said the device was going to be released end of july
> Now they don't really give a release date either.
> ...


 
no matter for me.  I own 4 consoles that this will work on. So that probably just increased the value of my factory boxed and sealed ones right there


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Yeah it was. :\ Even though the unencrypted portion had the data, that wasn't the portion the 3DS actually reads, testing showed.


Oh dear. That's a shame then... I'll edit my post so that it doesn't cause confusion.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 11, 2013)

ZeldaWW said:


> This team is just a bunch of scammers
> 
> First they said the device was going to be released end of july
> Now they don't really give a release date either.
> ...


 

Retards like you were wrong with your first assumptions, now you are just doubling down on your stupidity. Stop posting bullshit if you know nothing about console hacking besides playing romz on your cheap DS flashcard, because the DS was the exception to the rule and it's never normally that simple at all. 

Firmwares are the entire problem with current systems, and the legit teams are deliberately 'mysterious' and turn up out of nowhere with their announcements.. nobody is scammers or lying. If you don't want to read or do any research then shut the fuck up and wait and see before spreading these rumours.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 11, 2013)

Sweet, I never updated past 5.x


----------



## ZeldaWW (Jul 11, 2013)

it is completely stupid man

look here:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-already-blocked.349899/


[10:33] <|Shadow|> p1ngpong, ok i jsut got a email back from gateway team
[10:33] <|Shadow|> so its fact
[10:33] <|Shadow|> Currently it is not compatible with firmware v6.x but we are working on making
[10:33] <|Shadow|> it compatible as quickly as possible.
[10:33] <|Shadow|> Meanwhile, do NOT update your console until we say it is ok to do so.
[10:33] <|Shadow|> mailto:[email protected]
[10:33] <|Shadow|> > I heard Gateway 3DS was confirmed blocked on 6.0.0-xx 3DS firmware is this
[10:33] <|Shadow|> true?
[10:33] <|Shadow|> > Thanks


why the hell now they come up with the firmware 4.5 bullshit??


----------



## CompassNorth (Jul 11, 2013)

Meh, I'll pass. I really don't see the point of 1:1 card if you're using backups.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 11, 2013)

4.5 has multiple vulnerabilities, 5.0 has SOME of them removed, 6.0 has intentionally or not fixed the last one.

Whatever method is used seems to imply their GUI requires all of vulnerabilities.. while the non-GUI method with 1 rom on card can work on 5.0 too. There's clues to the exact nature of which vulnerabilities are used but no point really speculating on the details.

Now just stop your dumb fake/scammer whining.. this isn't an unknown team, and they do know what they are doing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 11, 2013)

iNFiNiTY said:


> Retards like you were wrong with your first assumptions, now you are just doubling down on your stupidity. Stop posting bullshit if you know nothing about console hacking besides playing romz on your cheap DS flashcard, because the DS was the exception to the rule and it's never normally that simple at all.


 
To be perfectly honest, the DS wasn't _"that simple"_ either - to this day we're using flashcarts with portions of copyrighted code in their bootloaders because we can't get over that damn header check. Remember _"funnel"_ flashcarts? The _"let's snatch a part of a legit header"_ approach hasn't been changed since the very first working DS flashcarts, no superior method was ever developed _(apart from Custom Firmware which is used by a small percentage of DS users - this removes the signature checks altogether)_. 

It's actually quite remarkable that the Gateway works with that form factor, I expected it to be bigger, clunkier and way more convoluted to use.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 11, 2013)

version 4.5 came out a long time ago..I was already updated on 5.0 before I even knew about the darn card..I already updated my Nintendo 3DS firmware to 6.0 yesterday..if they release a fix for that, great..if not, I will gladly stay legit


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 11, 2013)

Still on 4.5 here.

Not been on Eshop in a long time and none of my games have prompted for an update past that.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> To be perfectly honest, the DS wasn't _"that simple"_ either - to this day we're using flashcarts with portions of copyrighted code in their bootloaders because we can't get over that damn header check. Remember _"funnel"_ flashcarts? The _"let's snatch a part of a legit header"_ approach hasn't been changed since the very first working DS flashcarts, no superior method was ever developed _(apart from Custom Firmware which is used by a small percentage of DS users - this removes the signature checks altogether)_.
> 
> It's actually quite remarkable that the Gateway works with that form factor, I expected it to be bigger, clunkier and way more convoluted to use.


 

Well the OS makes such a big difference it's more like trying to break a smartphone along with the cat and mouse game of new updates. The cart spoofing is probably used on the Gateway too, except it spoofs a more specific game so it can leverage the fact that it has a vulnerable-to-hacking savegame on it. Then not only that, it might need to then have a second payload to get from user to kernel; not really clear about that yet myself. It's simple in comparison at least... I mean I don't expect Chinese teams to be doing anything on 3DS really unless public hackers reverse proprietary methods.


----------



## amaro999 (Jul 11, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Their Homepage says they hopefully will rollout the first units within a fortnight (that's 14 days for those of you who weren't born in the middle ages).


 
Thank you sire. Thou hast enlightened me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 11, 2013)

iNFiNiTY said:


> Well the OS makes such a big difference it's more like trying to break a smartphone along with the cat and mouse game of new updates. The cart spoofing is probably used on the Gateway too, except it spoofs a more specific game so it can leverage the fact that it has a vulnerable-to-hacking savegame on it. Then not only that, it might need to then have a second payload to get from user to kernel; not really clear about that yet myself. It's simple in comparison at least... I mean I don't expect Chinese teams to be doing anything on 3DS really unless public hackers reverse proprietary methods.


 
I meant I expected it to be bigger in physical dimensions, I expected a more complex or convoluted circuit.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 11, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I seem to remember gateway saying in the past that it would work on 5.x. To suddenly backtrack and say 4.5 and that it needs an exploit seems a little fishy and gives me a large lack of faith on the ability to cope with future fw.

What is this "blue card to prepare the system" nonsense? That doesn't seem very safe at all. Granted, I guess its still safer then shorting a battery, but if it modifies 3ds system files, thats a) a potential brick waiting to happen and b) insanely easy to detect by Nintendo


----------



## Devin (Jul 11, 2013)

The review sample will be here "a day or two ahead" of the stores getting it. So let's wait before calling it quits if you're undecided.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jul 11, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I could be wrong, but I seem to remember gateway saying in the past that it would work on 5.x. To suddenly backtrack and say 4.5 and that it needs an exploit seems a little fishy and gives me a large lack of faith on the ability to cope with future fw.
> 
> What is this "blue card to prepare the system" nonsense? That doesn't seem very safe at all. Granted, I guess its still safer then shorting a battery, but if it modifies 3ds system files, thats a) a potential brick waiting to happen and b) insanely easy to detect by Nintendo


 
I thought it was suppose to work on the update before the current one whichever version that may have been.  The only reason I haven't been updating is because I'm tired of waiting for an update for dstwo and that it was iffy which version would work with the gateway (if I even wanted to buy one which so far I don't)  I just hope to see some competition shortly after its release.  But we all could be looking at another one of those things like we had before with neoflash (although people wrongly accused them of a bunch of stuff and probably still do... I have been in close contact of the owner of that company and he actually doesn't do things to be stingy, contrary to know-it-alls and their beliefs).

Imho the $80 price point isn't too bad because it could have easily been over 100 bucks  but it still is a monopoly solution although heh...if you think about it... it's already illegal to begin with and thus being a monopoly really doesn't matter at all in this situation.  I expected it to be $120 or $160 anyway because nobody is competing.  It probably only costs about $5 to manufacture in large volume..when you break it down per piece.  The intiial production run is going to have its own cost and I know how much a few of those figures would look like except that the company that makes this probably already has the gear ready to make it from the get go so it was just a little simple re-tooling to put these together.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 11, 2013)

Devin said:


> The review sample will be here "a day or two ahead" of the stores getting it. So let's wait before calling it quits if you're undecided.


What's the internet good for if not doomsaying, pessimism, and/or giving up?

On topic (kinda): we should make a GBAtemp pool for when the first clone/improvement of Gateway will be released.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 11, 2013)

Looking at the original thread, they said it would work on 5.x. So they are backtracking now with 4.5.

Devin is right though, we should wait for the review. Let's just say I'm losing confidence fast....


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 11, 2013)

If the blue cart would tell the 3ds which game to chose on the sd card, then that would be kinda nice.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 11, 2013)

6.1.0-11U
NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Coto (Jul 11, 2013)

I bought project x zone, wanted to start up the game then it prompted me for an update. Which I didn't so the game's been sitting there.
Now, regarding updates inside cartridges...

*I would like to know if gateway 3ds card bypasses updates, or if newer games even boot with older firmwares (like proyect x zone).*


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 11, 2013)

I wonder if the blue card is a bootleg of a legit game with a save exploit in it,  serving to basically allow a card swap.  The second card could be booted by bypassing some of the security check.  This would explain why the exploit doesn't work on 5.x since one of Yellows8's exploits was fixed then. 



Ericthegreat said:


> If the blue cart would tell the 3ds which game to chose on the sd card, then that would be kinda nice.


I think that's unlikely, it would mean swapping the micro SD between the two cards all the time, which would be quite annoying.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 11, 2013)

Devin said:


> The review sample will be here "a day or two ahead" of the stores getting it. So lets wait before calling it quits if you're undecided.


 
Isn't your 3ds on 5.XXXX?


----------



## Devin (Jul 11, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Isn't your 3ds on 5.XXXX?


 

I do have a friend that hasn't updated since he heard about neimod's exploit on 4.5. Guess I'll have to borrow his until they update the GW3DS to work on 5.X.


----------



## Xenirina (Jul 11, 2013)

Devin said:


> I do have a friend that hasn't updated since he heard about neimod's exploit on 4.5. Guess I'll have to borrow his until they update the GW3DS to work on 5.X.



Shouldn't be too long hopefully.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 11, 2013)

If they are "exploit" based why can't we run custom code again?


----------



## NortenoDelSur (Jul 11, 2013)

Xenirina said:


> Shouldn't be too long hopefully.


 
What if that never happend?


----------



## Xenirina (Jul 11, 2013)

NortenoDelSur said:


> What if that never happend?



Then someone would figure out how to downgrade the console.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Well at least the two carts necessary justify the relatively fair price point a bit more. The blue cart makes me think of a modern PassME though that's probably not such a great comparison.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 11, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> If they are "exploit" based why can't we run custom code again?


Because the exploit is about getting the 3DS to accept a different medium, not unsigned code.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 11, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Looking at the original thread, they said it would work on 5.x. So they are backtracking now with 4.5.
> 
> Devin is right though, we should wait for the review. Let's just say I'm losing confidence fast....



My thoughts exactly. I'm miffed that 4.5 wasn't mentioned once (I stayed on 5.0). But maybe it will work on 5.0. And if not, maybe they'll release an update soon after the cards come out. I'm anxious to read Devin's review once he gets his hands on it.


----------



## Coto (Jul 11, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> If they are "exploit" based why cant we run custom code again?


 
because running unsigned code would require the ability to bypass/revoke RSA checking through loading app process, which would require a valid key or a bug. And the ARM11 features anti-buffer overflow attacks


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jul 11, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> That firmware 4.5 was like ages ago. I bet none or almost none is still in firmware 4.5


 
Exactly. I have a 3DS and a 3DSXL and both are on the latest firmware.
When they release an update so it can work on the latest firmware then I'll get one. Till then I'll keep my money.


----------



## HtheB (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Lacius (Jul 11, 2013)

My 3DS is on 4.5, but I'm probably not going to get this since it doesn't seem very future-proof. Despite the present ability to remove updates from 3DS ROMs, it's only a matter of time before newer games actually require newer software in order to run.

If the Gateway 3DS resulted in an ability to run cheat codes (not online) or save-edit, then that would be another story entirely.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update! 
Just a quick question, though.

Let's say Pokemon X/Y, or Smash, required an update to a firmware, unsupported by this flash cart...

Can you still play said rom despite being on firmware 4.5.XX? Like, without updating?


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 11, 2013)

Eh, I would rather wait for a software based solution. Sooner or later someone is gonna track down neimod, beat him up, and get us our exploit!


----------



## Lacius (Jul 11, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> Thanks for the update!
> Just a quick question, though.
> 
> Let's say Pokemon X/Y, or Smash, required an update to a firmware, unsupported by this flash cart...
> ...


 
Assuming the game doesn't actually require the newer firmware to run and merely wants to auto-update to the latest firmware, then the update can be "removed" from the ROM, launching the ROM will not trigger an auto-update, and the game can presumably be played without updating past 4.5.

If there's something about the new firmware that is required for the game to be played (e.g. A Wii game requiring a new IOS in order to launch), then it appears on the surface that one would be out of luck, hence my earlier concern about this not being future-proof.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 11, 2013)

Main 3DS: 6.X.X.X firmware
Second 3DS: 4.5.0-10U
So glad I never updated my second 3DS. 
Not sure if I will actually get it though


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 11, 2013)

Lacius said:


> Assuming the game doesn't actually require the newer firmware to run and merely wants to auto-update to the latest firmware, then the update can be "removed" from the ROM, launching the ROM will not trigger an auto-update, and the game can presumably be played without updating past 4.5.
> 
> If there's something about the new firmware that is required for the game to be played (e.g. A Wii game requiring a new IOS in order to launch), then it appears on the surface that one would be out of luck, hence my earlier concern about this not being future-proof.


 

Yes, that's what I'm worried about. I really appreciate the speedy reply! I'm thinking about grabbing one of these for my younger brother. His birthday's coming up, so maybe as a late birthday gift. However, I'm still a tad skeptical on the authenticity of such a product. I'd be a bit unhappy to have seventy-plus dollars taken from me.

He's very excited for the two game's I've listed, so I'm just a bit cautious, if there are, indeed, firmware requirements. I remember with the PSP, later in its lifetime, (Looking at you, Birth By Sleep) you technically could not remove the 'updates' from the games. You'd have to wait for some sort of patch, for the later stuff.


----------



## dalc789 (Jul 11, 2013)

Wait, will it work on firmwares earlier than 4.5?  My 3DS is still on 3.0.0-6 lol


----------



## Lacius (Jul 11, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> Yes, that's what I'm worried about. I really appreciate the speedy reply! I'm thinking about grabbing one of these for my younger brother. His birthday's coming up, so maybe as a late birthday gift. However, I'm still a tad skeptical on the authenticity of such a product. I'd be a bit unhappy to have seventy-plus dollars taken from me.
> 
> He's very excited for the two game's I've listed, so I'm just a bit cautious, if there are, indeed, firmware requirements. I remember with the PSP, later in its lifetime, (Looking at you, Birth By Sleep) you technically could not remove the 'updates' from the games. You'd have to wait for some sort of patch, for the later stuff.


 
I don't know much about 3DS software revisions. It's entirely possible that 3DS software versions are merely for features, apps, and anti-piracy and have little or nothing to do with the running of actual retail carts (e.g. DSi 1.2 [original stock software] works with all retail cartridges). If this were the case, then the Gateway 3DS has the potential to be (more or less) future-proof. We already have the ability to remove software updates from ROMs, and if the 3DS functions like the DSi (i.e. All past, present, and future 3DS retail cartridges could work with 3DS 1.0 if the auto-updates were removed), then this method of backup-loading would be future-proof (not including other possible anti-piracy measures within the ROMs themselves).

Edit: in short, it comes down to whether the 3DS (precluding bundled auto-updates) functions more like the DSi (all games can run on original software version) or the Wii (games actually require specific software to run properly that would be missing without the update, regardless of whether or not the auto-update is removed from the game).




dalc789 said:


> Wait, will it work on firmwares earlier than 4.5? My 3DS is still on 3.0.0-6 lol


3.0 presumably has the same exploits as 4.5.


----------



## tecra_a8 (Jul 11, 2013)

my 3ds is on 5.1
will it work?


----------



## andibad (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah an official announcement! 

but 3ds rom supported by gateway is only support raw condition on 3ds format or cci/3ds was already trimmed by rom_tools? XP I was just wondering about that


----------



## keyra (Jul 11, 2013)

ok now let's wait for some reviews
gonna hide in a cave for the next two weeks so i don't read bs on this "get ready to have 1000 pages" thread


----------



## deathking (Jul 11, 2013)

I wonder how the regions will come into play - i.e is a 4.5 eu going to work the same as a 4.5 us version 3ds

So happy I'm on 2.1


----------



## tHciNc (Jul 11, 2013)

Pretty funny how they acted like their original video was on 5.X, even going to the point of saying works on all firmwares uptill now, (which was start of june), possibly next update will be they are actually releasing v2.X first, and are working on getting it going on 4.X


----------



## lordrand11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks promising for the scene as a whole. I probably won't be worrying about one straight away though. Hopefully with some time and effort we can possibly get a HBC for the 3DS, but still a pretty awesome step forward!


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jul 11, 2013)

HtheB said:


> View attachment 3403








Either way, yellow8's hack was on a firmware version 5, correct? I wonder if there is a stronger link with the minimum requirements of the Gateway 3DS...


----------



## Syphurith (Jul 11, 2013)

That "we are exploit based" interested me. I would wait for more info.
Hope it does use exploits that would even lead to further hacks (ie cfw not clone card)
(Known exploit by yellow can not work with further fw version of 5.x+)
(Since there is confirmation from the original locked thread telling us 5.x would be accepted by some products)
Also i do wonder what the blue card could do too.
Oh well learn and wait. Hope it at least release.



Ziggy Zigzagoon said:


> Either way, yellow8's hack was on a firmware version 5, correct? I wonder if there is a stronger link with the minimum requirements of the Gateway 3DS...


I am afraid that is only working on 4.5 and below. Or Why "upgrade to 5.x or higher not recommended"


----------



## idleft (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys, have you noticed the news that Nintendo has won the lawsuit against flashcard company. Hope this wouldn't affect the gateway 3ds flashcard coming out...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 11, 2013)

idleft said:


> Hi guys, have you noticed the news that Nintendo has won the lawsuit against flashcard company. Hope this wouldn't affect the gateway 3ds flashcard coming out...


 
That was only against a reseller in Japan, not a manufacturer. So it doesn't affect Gateway at all


----------



## mkdms14 (Jul 11, 2013)

Well I guess its a step in the right direction still far away from a working 3ds flash card that does home-brew.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Jul 11, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> That firmware 4.5 was like ages ago. I bet none or almost none is still in firmware 4.5


 

I am!  Still sitting on 4.5 because that's when the Acekard stopped being supported.


----------



## idleft (Jul 11, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> That was only against a reseller in Japan, not a manufacturer. So it doesn't affect Gateway at all


 
Have gateway3ds ever mentioned region block? 
I think it will be much more convenient if the region block is removed...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 11, 2013)

idleft said:


> Have gateway3ds ever mentioned region block?
> I think it will be much more convenient if the region block is removed...


 
From what we've seen so far it doesn't effect region locking since it's going to be a 1:1 clone


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 11, 2013)

And you guys are willing to brick your system? The blue card doesn't sound right...
There's not much info either, I wouldn't trust running something I know nothing about 

Just saying
Either way I have 5x...  got a 3ds recently for this card and that's the version it came with. What a fail.


----------



## tHciNc (Jul 11, 2013)

Obviously the blue card does some sort of exploit to prepare the 3ds, weird its not in actual "red" card, what would be the point, as wouldnt the exploit be 3ds based. not any other mode, are new 3ds XL shipped with 5.X yet or still 4.5 ??


----------



## enarky (Jul 11, 2013)

So glad they're finally coming through with some info. With the 3DSBrew exploit now obviously in the wild I hope someone will be able to write a loader from SD card for all us who didn't upgrade from 4.5 (really, what did you people expect??).


----------



## BORODA (Jul 11, 2013)

Till the last moment I was hoping that this is not exploit based and it's something based on 1:1 copy of the card. But meh...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have version 5.1.0 - 11U. Not sure if that's good or bad but I'm still buying a Gateway.


----------



## lismati (Jul 11, 2013)

Xenirina said:


> Then someone would figure out how to downgrade the console.


If we'd have a software way of downgrading the 3DS, then we'd have no problems of launching roms from the SD card, you know.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jul 11, 2013)

All of a sudden I don't regret owning 2 3DS XLs that I bought mostly out of impulse. Hope I don't end up with 2 Wii Us... because that would be way too crazy for me (I'm not rich and I don't own one yet).


----------



## idleft (Jul 11, 2013)

stephysanrio said:


> And you guys are willing to brick your system? The blue card doesn't sound right...
> There's not much info either, I wouldn't trust running something I know nothing about
> 
> Just saying
> Either way I have 5x...  got a 3ds recently for this card and that's the version it came with. What a fail.


I guess this would not be a problem.
The mechanism of this blue card and red card thing is: they use the blue card to pass the validation of system (I guess it might using the ds mode, since the ds card can be recognized properly), and exploit certain bug to side load 3ds game from that so called "console"


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jul 11, 2013)

It's weird how the Gateway makes no attempt to pull the "flashcart is meant for homebrew" card, and are developing it purely for piracy reasons, (thus making it 100% illegal), yet they aren't getting arrested or even sued for that matter.


----------



## SS4 (Jul 11, 2013)

Well seems like it hopefully wont be too long until i can buy a 3DS XL


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 11, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> I have version 5.1.0 - 11U. Not sure if that's good or bad but I'm still buying a Gateway.


 
You know you won't be able to use it, right?



idleft said:


> I guess this would not be a problem.
> The mechanism of this blue card and red card thing is: they use the blue card to pass the validation of system (*I guess it might using the ds mode, since the ds card can be recognized properly*), and exploit certain bug to side load 3ds game from that so called "console"


Not likely.  Cards can't be swapped in DS mode and there's no DS mode code that can boot 3DS software.  Like I said earlier in the thread, I think the blue card is a clone card with a save exploit preloaded.  Kind of like how the CycloDS iEvolution had the Cooking Mama game along with an exploited saved game to run homebrew in DSi mode, except this time it's shipped as a separate card, perhaps because it would be too large to fit alongside the Gateway.


----------



## BORODA (Jul 11, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> You know you won't be able to use it, right


They didn't say it won't work at all. It will probably work with 5.x and even 6.1 in future, but they will start with 4.5 support. It will, probably, not work with 6.2+ as it's exploit-based


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 11, 2013)

BORODA said:


> They didn't say it won't work at all. It will probably work with 5.x and even 6.1 in future, but they will start with 4.5 support.


 
But there's no guarantee.  Also, why didn't they delay the launch to put in the additional effort to make it work?  If the exploit they have has been fixed, that means they need to find another exploit, which is no small feat given that it took 2 years for anyone to find the one they're using now.  The way gokujr1000 said it, it seemed like he was planning on buying one immediately and just hoping it works, which isn't really a smart move imo.


----------



## BORODA (Jul 11, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> But there's no guarantee. Also, why didn't they delay the launch to put in the additional effort to make it work? If the exploit they have has been fixed, that means they need to find another exploit, which is no small feat given that it took 2 years for anyone to find the one they're using now. The way gokujr1000 said it, it seemed like he was planning on buying one immediately and just hoping it works, which isn't really a smart move imo.


Well, yes. We need to wait for reviews and confirmations that it actually works. By the way, when 5.x was released, there was no info on Gateway or anything like this, so it's likely not fixed in 5.x series, but it can (and probably is) fixed in 6.0+ so I still believe that 5.x will be ok to work with Gateway.


----------



## Prior22 (Jul 11, 2013)

What version firmware comes installed with XL units?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 11, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> You know you won't be able to use it, right?


 
Yet*


----------



## Mementos (Jul 11, 2013)

.





McHaggis said:


> But there's no guarantee. Also, why didn't they delay the launch to put in the additional effort to make it work?


If asked them the same question, some time ago, related to other features. They where honest and answered:




> We are honest, and this feature, like othes, will be added over time. We might
> not be able to do all we dream of (or for that matter that YOU dream of) but we
> have a very good chance to achieve most of the customers requests. It is just a
> matter of time, and why some features are not present at launch is not related
> ...


I trust them when they say it will be compatible with 6.0, they always where very honest in mails, but of course i will just wait till they release the update since my 3ds is on 6.0.#


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 11, 2013)

Mementos said:


> .I trust them when they say it will be compatible with 6.0, they always where very honest in mails, but of course i will just wait till they release the update since my 3ds is on 6.0.#


 
Sure, but just remember that they need to sell as many of these things as possible. I doubt they would tell anyone that it's unlikely to work on the latest firmware in the future if they want to maximise profits.





BORODA said:


> Well, yes. We need to wait for reviews and confirmations that it actually works. By the way, when 5.x was released, there was no info on Gateway or anything like this, so it's likely not fixed in 5.x series, but it can (and probably is) fixed in 6.0+ so I still believe that 5.x will be ok to work with Gateway.


Except they stated it (the blue card) only works on 4.5x. This is why I think they're using the exploit discovered by Yellows8 (or a variation of it), which was also fixed in 5.x. Yellows8 has another exploit lined up (IIRC), so perhaps all hope isn't lost.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jul 11, 2013)

It all sounds so complicated to me...............


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 11, 2013)

Like I've asked before, is this gonna end up being worth the value of two upcoming 3DS titles? All signs right now are pointing out that this is still way too premature for a release. Also assuming everyone that pre-ordered this already gave up on the softmod.


----------



## LAA (Jul 11, 2013)

Sigh...
If I understand this right, they're saying they expect the exploit they use to be fixed after 6.0?
What a bad move...
I'm pretty sure most 3DS owners are going to want miiverse and 3DS accounts (if that comes to it anyway...but I think it should), heck some games may not even work if they require miiverse.
Really should have waited till after they released that update for 3DS.
I'll keep an eye on gateway anyway, but I'm looking more forward to a region free, supporting multiple roms and homebrew as well if possible.
Too late for me to use it anyway for now, unless they can get it working on 6.0, but seems a waste to buy it if I can only ever use it on 6.0, I'll definitely be wanting miiverse and accounts and if future games that use these features require them, who knows if they'll even work on gateway or not.


----------



## BORODA (Jul 11, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> It all sounds so complicated to me...............


Honestly, I would be happy to buy the legal cartridges but in Ukraine cartridge costs about 50$. My monthly salary is about 250$. I can't spent 1/5 of my salary on a portable video game. It's simply too much. If they adapted the price and made the cartridge cost 15-20$ (that's why steam sells games that cost 49.99$ for 19.99$ here) I wouldn't even bother about anything related to piracy and used legal cartridges but I'm simply forced to find the ways to play without drilling a hole in my budget.


----------



## umdking (Jul 11, 2013)

So, it's fine with 4.5, then what about the lower versions? i.e. if my 3ds is on 4.10, does it work? Do I have to upgrade to 4.5? How to do the upgrade then? Which game should I have to safely upgrade to 4.5? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## aalokishere (Jul 11, 2013)

Prior22 said:


> What version firmware comes installed with XL units?


 
I think that depends upon when you bought it


----------



## BORODA (Jul 11, 2013)

aalokishere said:


> I think that depends upon when you bought it


If I'll buy it tomorrow on amazon.


----------



## Prior22 (Jul 11, 2013)

aalokishere said:


> I think that depends upon when you bought it


 
I should have clarified. A 3DS XL unit which is currently available to buy. Are they all firmware 4.5 and under?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2013)

4.5? Shit.
Then I'll stick with the cool online features and original games.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey! listen!  maybe the other card updates the 3DS to 4.5 for those who have not updated at all.


----------



## tHciNc (Jul 11, 2013)

The Card is to get the 3DS "READY", it doesn't downgrade or upgrade to specified Firmware at all, they even stated from beginning not to upgrade from current firmware... (which was 5.XX)
If this did use the unreleased exploit, that was patched in 5.X, but worked in 4.5, they would know from the beginning its not going to work in any higher Firmware (which any money making product developer would do).
Unless of course this exploit differs and was found independently, Just seems weird they basically acted like it worked on all firmwares, when their video first came out, When in all reality it didn't, Then they spent a month going through the options of which story to tell to still suck people in. I'm not saying it's fake, won't come out etc, I just don't expect this team to do anything more than the 4.5 Card.......... But they also state that as soon as released, N will patch this exploit with a new update, so if yellow8's had been patched in 5.X, there must be something different about what they are doing

Also what is the highest firmware that brand new units ship with ??? Being in New Zealand I'm doubting there is anything higher than 4.X on shelves here... Did all color variants come out at same time? I just saw them on special for $288 for an XL while normals are $299 lol, so might pick up another one if i can guarantee it's firmware less than 5.X.


----------



## rabotash (Jul 11, 2013)

BORODA said:


> Honestly, I would be happy to buy the legal cartridges but in Ukraine cartridge costs about 50$. My monthly salary is about 250$. I can't spent 1/5 of my salary on a portable video game. It's simply too much. If they adapted the price and made the cartridge cost 15-20$ (that's why steam sells games that cost 49.99$ for 19.99$ here) I wouldn't even bother about anything related to piracy and used legal cartridges but I'm simply forced to find the ways to play without drilling a hole in my budget.


You forgot about region locking.


----------



## rehevkor (Jul 11, 2013)

Apparently I'm on 4.5.0-7E. Shame I'm not planning on buying one.

Anyone wanna buy a 4.5.0-7E ambassador 3DS?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2013)

BORODA said:


> Honestly, I would be happy to buy the legal cartridges but in Ukraine cartridge costs about 50$. My monthly salary is about 250$. I can't spent 1/5 of my salary on a portable video game. It's simply too much. If they adapted the price and made the cartridge cost 15-20$ (that's why steam sells games that cost 49.99$ for 19.99$ here) I wouldn't even bother about anything related to piracy and used legal cartridges but I'm simply forced to find the ways to play without drilling a hole in my budget.



The cynical bastard within says games are a luxury and that is a poor justification.



Prior22 said:


> I should have clarified. A 3DS XL unit which is currently available to buy. Are they all firmware 4.5 and under?



I do not know specifics but going on this happening in previous consoles (the 360 and PS3 having pretty notable versions of this on several occasions) it varies wildly -- some shops have stock they have had since launch (especially if they do not cycle things properly) and others will be getting in new stock several times a week. Likewise I am not sure of the delay between Nintendo releasing the firmware and the factory flashing it during manufacture (Nintendo have traditionally done pretty badly at this but if they have upped their game there along with their firmwares then who knows).


----------



## BORODA (Jul 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> The cynical bastard within says games are a luxury and that is a poor justification.


Yeah, and that's why steam decreases prices for CIS countries. Because we are all "cynical bastards" and don't want to spent 1/5 of our salaries on 1 single game.
To me, *you* sound like a rich cynical bastard from a big company that gives no single fuck about people in other countries. "Why should we do anything for Ukraine, Georgia or Belarus? There's no good people outside of EU and US, everyone others only have cynical bastards". Try to live here, and you'll instantly change your mind.


> You forgot about region locking.


I would have agreed with region lock only for CIS countries. I'm totally ok with it.


----------



## Minox (Jul 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Because the exploit is about getting the 3DS to accept a different medium, not unsigned code.


Do you know this to be a fact or are you just speculating? Because it sounds like speculation.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jul 11, 2013)

What about 5.X ???  ...stupid....


----------



## chitoviciao (Jul 11, 2013)

They have sent me an email that confirms IT DOESN´T WORK con 5.X or 6.X for the moment. They are working on it.


----------



## BORODA (Jul 11, 2013)

chitoviciao said:


> They have sent me an email that confirms IT DOESN´T WORK con 5.X or 6.X for the moment. They are working on it.


Wow. This sounds bad... Probably we are not going to see this working on 5.x+. The exploit they are using got fixed in 5.0 and if they can't find the new one it's a waste.


----------



## rabotash (Jul 11, 2013)

There's no point in guessing.


----------



## OscarRamos (Jul 11, 2013)

Finally some updated news! How long was that..2 month without any news? Let's look at the positives, I guess. Chip will finally be released but with a firmware that is so out of date, but they will be working on a update for 6.x and higher. I feel like trading my aqua 3ds just for a 3ds with that update...Yeah you all can judge me lmfao, I'm desperate


----------



## ShadowSora13 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> 4.5? Shit.
> Then I'll stick with the cool online features and original games.


 
Cool online feature? :S you may be the only one out there saying this for 3ds xD


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jul 11, 2013)

rabotash said:


> There's no point in guessing.


 
Of course there is a point, there always is... the point is that people want to express themselves


----------



## Arras (Jul 11, 2013)

ShadowSora13 said:


> Cool online feature? :S you may be the only one out there saying this for 3ds xD


Animal Crossing, Mario Kart and Kid Icarus have pretty good online at least. There's also Miiverse coming out somewhere within the next 5 years.


----------



## Marcell (Jul 11, 2013)

I bought my 3DS when it was still on preorder, back in 2010 or so. As I have not used it for much, it is still on the firmware it shipped with, 1.x I guess. I have never updated it.
Now let's assume I am planning to get a Gateway, I guess it would work but 90% of the games wouldn't because of the old firmware. Is there a way to update the 3DS to exactly 4.5 but not any further?


----------



## Devin (Jul 11, 2013)

Marcell said:


> I bought my 3DS when it was still on preorder, back in 2010 or so. As I have not used it for much, it is still on the firmware it shipped with, 1.x I guess. I have never updated it.
> Now let's assume I am planning to get a Gateway, I guess it would work but 90% of the games wouldn't because of the old firmware. Is there a way to update the 3DS to exactly 4.5 but not any further?


 



> 3) Your console can be safely updated to 4.5 by using an original title released after March 2013 till current. Please double check the update message (version) before proceeding !


 
http://www.gateway-3ds.com/



> 5.x and 6.x doesn't work now, we will try to add it for launch (so within 10
> days) but it might take more time


----------



## girugamarc (Jul 11, 2013)

4.5...? I thought it was supposed to support 5.1. Can't say I'm not disappointed.



orcid said:


> That it doesn't work on 5.x firmware, doesn't make me believe that it will ever work on a higher firmware. 5.x was out before they even announced the card!


yup

Oh well at least now I can look forward to better clones, variations, etc that might support higher FW


----------



## Marcell (Jul 11, 2013)

So Devin, does this mean that if I buy a title that has been released in, let's say, 2013 June, it will only update my 3DS to 4.5 and not to something higher?


----------



## Devin (Jul 11, 2013)

According to them you're correct, but I haven't looked into it personally. But if you buy the GW3DS one of the newer game roms would update your 3DS to 4.5 as well.


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jul 11, 2013)

Too bad, I'm on 5.x. Will have to wait until it's supported (if ever).
Oh well, there are worse things that could happen.


----------



## taritas (Jul 11, 2013)

I have the 4.3.0. upgrade or not?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 11, 2013)

I am on 5.0.0 firmware.

Although happy for the Gateway's release, I'm very disappointed 

All this time I thought it worked on 5.x.x.

*cries in corner*


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 11, 2013)

It's pretty bad that it doesn't even work on 5.x.
The announcement is a bit confusing though. It seems to state that they have a means of making it work on 6.x, but haven't finished it yet. It's a bit unclear though.
Either way, the future looks rather bleak for this flashcart. Well, as long as it can't save to SD I'm not interested in it anyway.

If the exploit they are using would allow kernel access, then a hack should not be too far away.
Wasn't the 3DS kernel exploit already known of patched with 5.0? Since this only works on firmware lower than 5.0 they may be using the same exploit.
That means it could be possible for someone to reverse engineer the flashcart and discover the exploit, and turn it into a softmod.


----------



## aalokishere (Jul 11, 2013)

Prior22 said:


> I should have clarified. A 3DS XL unit which is currently available to buy. Are they all firmware 4.5 and under?


 
That too must depend on when it was packed at the company or manufactured. I am not entirely sure about right now but there were 3ds xl with firmware under 4.5 (my friend bought one).



taritas said:


> I have the 4.3.0. upgrade or not?


 
Unless you have a game kart that updates it to 4.5 (not any higher than that), I suggest you don't.


----------



## taritas (Jul 11, 2013)

aalokishere said:


> Unless you have a game kart that update it to 4.5(not any higher than that), I suggest you don't.


 
Could you explain better what the kart game? What do you mean?


----------



## Luhof (Jul 11, 2013)

Yay, I'm still with 4.5.
But this announcement is confusing, yet exciting. Now, we just have to wait and see if they manage to keep updating their cart... At least for one year I hope


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm waiting for an awesome in-depth review of this cart. I hope it's as good as previewed.


----------



## aalokishere (Jul 11, 2013)

taritas said:


> Could you explain better what the kart game? What do you mean?


 
Some games come bundled with updates in the cart themselves. So basically you would need a game which came with the 4.5 update bundled in it(if you want to update that is).
Also sorry but I dont know which games come bundled with which updates so I cant help you there.

But the Gateway card might itself include the ability to be able to update to 4.5 one way or the other so waiting might pay off as well.


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 11, 2013)

Minox said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Because the exploit is about getting the 3DS to accept a different medium, not unsigned code.
> ...


Well, the exploit must run some form of unsigned code in order to prepare the 3DS for "Gateway mode". However,



> The 3DS uses the XN feature of the ARM processor, and only apps that have the necessary permissions in their headers can set memory to be executable. This means that although a usable buffer overflow exploit would still be useful, it would not go the entire way towards allowing code to be run in an easy/practical fashion (ie an actual homebrew launcher) - for that, an exploit in the system is required. A buffer overflow exploit does, however, provide enough wriggle room through the use of return-oriented programming to potentially trigger a system exploit.


So, assuming my earlier posts are correct and the blue card is a clone of a game card with a save data exploit preloaded, it's possible there's "enough wriggle room" to prepare the 3DS to boot another card past security defences but not enough to do anything much more than that without triggering a system exploit.

It's more of an educated guess on Rydian's part than speculation. I guess we could ask for confirmation, but it's likely Gateway would want to keep their secrets to delay competition. Something else we could do is attempt to dump the save file from the blue card using a Save Dongle and then decrypt it (which would also give us the name of the game that's been exploited).

EDIT: after watching the video again and thinking about it, it's likely it disables security checks in memory or even via modifying the NAND, since the video shows several games being subsequently loaded without the involvement of the blue card.  This perhaps gives some credence to the possibility of disabling region checks too.


----------



## skanjos (Jul 11, 2013)

Am I the only that thinks neimods/yellow8 exploit is might the same the "gateway" team used? Not trying to sound like a conspiracy nutor anything, sure nintendo blocked the exploit in the new firmwares, but if the exploit is the same I can clearly see why they didn't release it to public.... money. Sure neimod is against piracy... I don't trust anyone and now that I saw the gateway card used an exploit that was blocked I think I am right... it's sad that with the ps3 scene we saw how many hackers got greedy and now it came to the 3ds scene.. homebrew sure I believe you...


----------



## NickTorn (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone confirmed if this card needs a 3DS on 4.5 in order to update the card firmware or can the card be updated with just the card and a PC?


----------



## enarky (Jul 11, 2013)

skanjos said:


> Am I the only that thinks neimods/yellow8 exploit is might the same the "gateway" team used? Not trying to sound like a conspiracy nutor anything, sure nintendo blocked the exploit in the new firmwares, but if the exploit is the same I can clearly see why they didn't release it to public.... money. Sure neimod is against piracy... I don't trust anyone and now that I saw the gateway card used an exploit that was blocked I think I am right... it's sad that with the ps3 scene we saw how many hackers got greedy and now it came to the 3ds scene.. homebrew sure I believe you...


I think it's a safe bet to say that's the same exploit, given the history of the people involved finding it I doubt they sold it to the Gateway team, though. Most likely someone they gave it to.

/speculation


----------



## BORODA (Jul 11, 2013)

NickTorn said:


> Has anyone confirmed if this card needs a 3DS on 4.5 in order to update the card firmware or can the card be updated with just the card and a PC?


Most likely you'll need 3ds with 4.5 or earlier to update as the card runs only on 4.5 and earlier and they didn't announce any PC connectivity yet (we might see a USB port for card update on the blue card).


----------



## DragonStefan (Jul 11, 2013)

Crap I'm on 5.1.0-11E. Guess I have to wait then....


----------



## opal (Jul 11, 2013)

If this card works only on 4.5 and lower FW then how they managed to run Luigi Mansion? Isn't the game require higher FW?


----------



## T-hug (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol seeing comments about neimod against piracy makes me laugh.
The guy has pirated 100s if not 1000s of games and released them to the public.
Maybe he has just grown up and is NOW against piracy but anyone sending cash there way to help fund decapping (piracy) should be under no illusion the guy is no saint.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jul 11, 2013)

opal said:


> If this card works only on 4.5 and lower FW then how they managed to run Luigi Mansion? Isn't the game require higher FW?


 

Luigi's Mansion 2 has 4.5 FW on the cart.


----------



## taritas (Jul 11, 2013)

aalokishere said:


> Some games come bundled with updates in the cart themselves. So basically you would need a game which came with the 4.5 update bundled in it(if you want to update that is).
> Also sorry but I don't know which games come bundled with which updates so I cant help you there.
> 
> But the Gateway card might itself include the ability to be able to update to 4.5 one way or the other so waiting might pay off as well.


 
I think these are the games



*Re: What about Gateway 3DS?‏*

Para ver mensajes relacionados con este, agrupar mensajes por conversación.

Gateway 3DS

13:08

Para: Taras F*****y



For example those:

```
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate
Mercury Steam
Konami
March 20, 2013
March 8, 2013
2013
March 5, 2013
Yes
Naruto Powerful Shippuden
Takara Tomy
Takara Tomy, 505 GamesPAL
November 29, 2012
March 18, 2013
March 8, 2013
March 5, 2013
No
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate[88]
Capcom
Capcom
December 10, 2011
March 22, 2013
March 2013
March 19, 2013
Yes
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon[73]
Next Level Games
Nintendo
March 20, 2013
March 28, 2013
March 28, 2013
March 24, 2013
Yes
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked[47]
Atlus
Atlus, GhostlightPAL
September 1, 2011
March 29, 2013
TBA
August 23, 2011
No
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Intelligent Systems
Nintendo
April 19, 2012
April 19, 2013
April 20, 2013
February 4, 2013
Yes
(North America and Europe only)
Lego City Undercover: The Chase Begins
Traveller's Tales
Nintendo
TBA
April 26, 2013
April 27, 2013
April 21, 2013
Yes
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
Spike Chunsoft
The Pokémon Company, Nintendo
November 23, 2012
May 17, 2013
May 18, 2013
March 24, 2013[94]
Yes
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
Monster Games
Nintendo
May 24, 2013
May 24, 2013
May 24, 2013
May 24, 2013
Yes
Animal Crossing: New Leaf[11]
Nintendo EAD
Nintendo
November 8, 2012
June 14, 2013
June 15, 2013
June 9, 2013
Yes
Project X Zone
Monolith Soft, Banpresto
Namco Bandai Games
October 11, 2012
July 5, 2013
July 4, 2013
June 25, 2013
```


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 11, 2013)

Thug said:


> Lol seeing comments about neimod against piracy makes me laugh.
> The guy has pirated 100s if not 1000s of games and released them to the public.
> Maybe he has just grown up and is NOW against piracy but anyone sending cash there way to help fund decapping (piracy) should be under no illusion the guy is no saint.


 
I don't recall Neimod ever saying he's _against_ piracy.  I think you can be a pirate without wanting to be responsible for facilitating piracy on a global scale.  There are other reasons for not wanting to facilitate piracy, like having a better defence if legal action is taken against you.


----------



## cearp (Jul 11, 2013)

Arras said:


> Animal Crossing, Mario Kart and Kid Icarus have pretty good online at least. There's also Miiverse coming out somewhere within the next 5 years.


 
although you don't need to be on the latest fw to play online, at least with animal crossing, but if there is an update to the game, and you do not have it, then you need to download that update to play online. and to be able to download the update, you need to be able to access the shop, and to access the shop, you need to update to the latest fw. (right?)

(as I said this is with animal crossing - the Japanese version has an update, so that's how I know about this, maybe every online game is the same etc)
so all nintendo would have to do it release an update patch for the game, if they don't want us to play online using a lower fw.


----------



## tecra_a8 (Jul 11, 2013)

Are there any chance that the 3DS will be jailbreak'ed someday so that we will get free things from e-shop? like the iOS does........


----------



## profi200 (Jul 11, 2013)

Currently I ask yellows8, if he can make a homebrew loader from the stolen kernelmode exploit. If I get green light, then I need a savegame dump from the blue gateway card. If someone have a R4i Save Dongle or dump the save with DSaveManager and buy this card, then make a savegame dump please.

yellows8 answer:



> <yellows8> I'm still not interested in releasing total-control haxx. the piracy that will result from that *will* be worse than gateway-3ds, and that would very likely happen before there's much homebrew.


 
€:
But a savegame would be good to know, how this exactly works. If someone can make a dump, please share it.


----------



## overlord00 (Jul 11, 2013)

tecra_a8 said:


> Are there any chance that the 3DS will be jailbreak'ed someday so that we will get free things from e-shop? like the iOS does........


 
Wow, just wow.  

Also, can we all make a pact to *stop* calling this sort of thing a '_jailbreak_'. "Custom Firmware", "Flash Card", etc. Not jailbreak. That's iOS talk. ok? ok. thanks internet.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Jul 11, 2013)

I got a reply saying that more info will be released in the coming days.

[Rumor]They may have a .sav solution using blue set up card.


----------



## Green Cat (Jul 11, 2013)

Lucky me, I am still on 4.5 .
I was considering getting the Fire Emblem game, does any one know if it's fine on 4.5 or if it requires an update ?


----------



## NortenoDelSur (Jul 11, 2013)

Green Cat said:


> Lucky me, I am still on 4.5 .
> I was considering getting the Fire Emblem game, does any one know if it's fine on 4.5 or if it requires an update ?


 
It only needs update for DLC


----------



## Green Cat (Jul 11, 2013)

NortenoDelSur said:


> It only needs update for DLC


 
Thanks a lot, so I am in luck for now.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jul 11, 2013)

overlord00 said:


> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Also, can we all make a pact to *stop* calling this sort of thing a '_jailbreak_'. "Custom Firmware", "Flash Card", etc. Not jailbreak. That's iOS talk. ok? ok. thanks internet.


Agreed. I'm tired of the "Jailbreak" term being used for Ps3, Xbox, Wii and Android discussions. Even with a CFW it wouldn't allow free E-Shop content, some serious hax would be required.


----------



## Devin (Jul 11, 2013)

I wonder what type of jailbreak this'll lead to in the future.


----------



## TemplarGR (Jul 11, 2013)

skanjos said:


> Am I the only that thinks neimods/yellow8 exploit is might the same the "gateway" team used? Not trying to sound like a conspiracy nutor anything, sure nintendo blocked the exploit in the new firmwares, but if the exploit is the same I can clearly see why they didn't release it to public.... money. Sure neimod is against piracy... I don't trust anyone and now that I saw the gateway card used an exploit that was blocked I think I am right... it's sad that with the ps3 scene we saw how many hackers got greedy and now it came to the 3ds scene.. homebrew sure I believe you...


 
Of course you are not the only one. It is OBVIOUS to anyone with a brain that neimod/yellow8 sold the exploit to gateway. Those antipiracy bullshit were just a smokescreen, an attempt to sound ethical to the public and to avoid lawsuits.


----------



## aalokishere (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Of course you are not the only one. It is OBVIOUS to anyone with a brain that neimod/yellow8 sold the exploit to gateway. Those antipiracy bullshit were just a smokescreen, an attempt to sound ethical to the public and to avoid lawsuits.


 
Serious accusation there dude.

And also do we get sued for being able to hack some device we own?


----------



## wiewcw (Jul 11, 2013)

For me it is fishy and I will wait till they actually do update to handle current firmware. Little false logic about getting only 4.5 fw update and claiming about possibility to update from game that have included fw update. I do not know one thing... So games that have for example included 5.X update would be useless for now... Another question about dumping card... Are we able to trim out "update" from games that have newer update version "packed"?

On Gateway there is always something strange... First showing working one on 5.X after that silence... Nintendo update... lots of silence... Then we're working - it will be 1-2 weeks etc... now that it runs on 4.5 and will have another DS card to prepare... so wtf?

It is not for me... 1. Very fishy and without SDK and homebrew for 3DS.


----------



## TemplarGR (Jul 11, 2013)

aalokishere said:


> Serious accusation there dude.
> 
> And also do we get sued for being able to hack some device we own?


 

I always knew a flashcart using neimod's/yello8 exploits would appear soon, the moment they announced them. The way the said "we don't want to promote piracy" was telling. 

Let us be honest for once. There is absolutely no one who cares about "homebrew". If you need "homebrew" on a portable device, you get them on your android phone, which is by the way far more powerful...

I don't accuse them for making money out of their work. I am a software developer myself and I support them in this. I just hate their hypocrisy...


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> I always knew a flashcart using neimod's/yello8 exploits would appear soon, the moment they announced them. The way the said "we don't want to promote piracy" was telling.
> 
> Let us be honest for once. There is absolutely no one who cares about "homebrew". If you need "homebrew" on a portable device, you get them on your android phone, which is by the way far more powerful...
> 
> I don't accuse them for making money out of their work. I am a software developer myself and I support them in this. I just hate their hypocrisy...


 
You could not be more wrong there, there are actually many communities that exist solely to discuss homebrew. Even though you mention getting a mobile device for it, some people also like the "retro feel" as well.


----------



## aalokishere (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> I always knew a flashcart using neimod's/yello8 exploits would appear soon, the moment they announced them. The way the said "we don't want to promote piracy" was telling.
> 
> Let us be honest for once. There is absolutely no one who cares about "homebrew". If you need "homebrew" on a portable device, you get them on your android phone, which is by the way far more powerful...
> 
> I don't accuse them for making money out of their work. I am a software developer myself and I support them in this. I just hate their hypocrisy...


 
I have to disagree with you there. I'm not saying money isn't nice (that's why some pages have donate buttons) but not everybody wants to sell stuff.

Without homebrew support most devices would be dead few years too early and face it man who doesn't want added functionality to your device. And let me tell you this, even if you have used homebrews (counting apps for android or iOS) in one of your devices, then you know that what difference it makes form the stock device. SO there are a lot of people who are waiting for the ability to max out their devices.

Also not all homebrew are completely polished and friendly softwares. You write something for your own need and if it helps others as well doesn't mean you charge them. I don't think anyone would wanna pay for software they face real difficulty in using unless the benefits in using. Also having to pay for custom firmware would _really_ suck.


----------



## wiewcw (Jul 11, 2013)

Agreed money and money, but since Nintendo last sue to R4i resellers from japan... I am sure that Nintendo will not be easy deal for Gateway... even if they release flash card working on 4.5 fw...


----------



## gabemstr (Jul 11, 2013)

Sub-Total                     $80.00
Handling Fee                  $3.50
USPS First Class Mail      $3.00
Total                             $86.50  

To buy or not to buy...hmm...


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 11, 2013)

gabemstr said:


> Sub-Total $80.00
> Handling Fee $3.50
> USPS First Class Mail $3.00
> Total $86.50
> ...


 



I say buy it. When you see this on your receipt you'll thank me.


GW3DS Subtotal:     $80.00   
Handling Fee :           $3.50
USPS First Class Mail: $3.00
________________________+
Total:                     $86.50

Promotion Offer:     The Amount of money you will save on 3DS games in the future.... Priceless.


Thank you for shopping at XXXXXXXXXXX, have a nice day


----------



## gabemstr (Jul 11, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> I say buy it. When you see this on your receipt you'll thank me.
> 
> 
> GW3DS Subtotal: $80.00
> ...


 
haha alright I'll take your word for it.

But let's say I have a Fire Emblem Awakening save file from the physical copy of the game on my 3DS.
If I were to load up the game through the Gateway3DS, would it bring up the save file I already have?
I don't want it to overwrite my current save file ..

And let's say I have a digital version of Animal Crossing New Leaf and Mario Kart 7, and thus digital game save files.
If I inserted the Gateway3DS's copy of the games, will it affect those save files in any way?


----------



## aalokishere (Jul 11, 2013)

gabemstr said:


> haha alright I'll take your word for it.
> 
> But let's say I have a Fire Emblem Awakening save file from the physical copy of the game on my 3DS.
> If I were to load up the game through the Gateway3DS, would it bring up the save file I already have?
> ...


 
I don't think anyone knows that right now except the Gateway people.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 11, 2013)

gabemstr said:


> haha alright I'll take your word for it.
> 
> But let's say I have a Fire Emblem Awakening save file from the physical copy of the game on my 3DS.
> If I were to load up the game through the Gateway3DS, would it bring up the save file I already have?
> ...


 

Honestly, although being one of the less technical people here, I'd recommend not messing with those situations until GW3DS confirms that their saving system works. If there was talk of save file corruption, I'd not even mix playing legal copies with roms.


----------



## ZhangYang (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess I am one of the lucky ones, my firmware is 4.3.0-10U.


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah I suggest to wait better until reviews are out because NO ONE knows how this device functions / will function in the future & so on other than gateway themselves of course.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jul 11, 2013)

I would consider purchasing gateway if I had a 3DS Xl. My sister gave me her 3DS but sadly it's too small for my gigantic hands and it's on the 5.1 firmware. Guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## Barta (Jul 11, 2013)

So strange this. All the time they are telling us to stay on 5.x and now they say it only works on 4.5?
Now I have to wait for the update if it ever comes......


----------



## Qtis (Jul 11, 2013)

As there really are very few games I really want to play at the current time (games that I don't own), I'll just wait. Sure Nintendo titles will be as expensive now compared to a year or so, but third party titles are pennies in a year after launch. If the flashcart restricts my usage of the console for 80$, I'll pass. Buying 3DS games for 10$ isn't hard (to find), so I'll stick to that. Sure a multigame cart would be convenient (DSTwo yay), but as the Gateway 3DS is nowhere near this, I'll just stick to my console and carts.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't like the fact that they are using a flashcart to make a profit, a free solution should be available to make the console region free and used for homebrew, that is what everyone else wants, but it's always about greed and how much money they can make.

flashcarts in this day and age are completely useless because all current handhelds and consoles have firmware updates & always online, it's always going to be a obstacle.

I feel sorry for most people here because when the flashcart is abandoned and they can no longer support it (because nintendo locks it out permanently) everyone is going to be left with a useless paperweight, I've seen it happen before and it can happen again, it will be the case of the 3.55 ps3 fiasco where 3ds handhelds under 4.5 will be worth a lot of money and you have edge to blame for that, anyways I've said my part, good luck to edge users and for your sake they keep supporting your investment.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 11, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> I don't like the fact that they are using a flashcart to make a profit, a free solution should be available to make the console region free and used for homebrew, that is what everyone else wants, but it's always about greed and how much money they can make.
> 
> flashcarts in this day and age are completely useless because all current handhelds and consoles have firmware updates & always online, it's always going to be a obstacle.
> 
> I feel sorry for most people here because when the flashcart is abandoned and they can no longer support it (because nintendo locks it out permanently) everyone is going to be left with a useless paperweight, I've seen it happen before and it can happen again, it will be the case of the 3.55 ps3 fiasco where 3ds handhelds under 4.5 will be worth a lot of money and you have edge to blame for that, anyways I've said my part, good luck to edge users and for your sake they keep supporting your investment.


 

Yep! My TrueBlue PS3 Dongle has been in my drawer, untouched, for a little over a year, now. As soon as it was released, the company spent 100% of their time ironically fighting clones, and 0% of their time releasing game patches. I really hope the same won't happen with Gateway.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 11, 2013)

Rytoast said:


> Yep! My TrueBlue PS3 Dongle has been in my drawer, untouched, for a little over a year, now. As soon as it was released, the company spent 100% of their time ironically fighting clones, and 0% of their time releasing game patches. I really hope the same won't happen with Gateway.


 

that is exactly what I mean.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jul 11, 2013)

I have 4.5 on both my 3ds XL but I will wait for the bigger better deal, as this is only a start to things to come.


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 11, 2013)

I find it funny that by chance I happen to be on 4.5, still not buying though.....the problem I have with this is it doesn't support homebrew, AFAIK it doesn't remove region restrictions and worst of all I wonder how long before it's useless or has some serious issues.


----------



## Coto (Jul 11, 2013)

guys you won't see homebrew support near time soon unless a way to run unsigned apps (which means tricking the RSA checking, which is not 128bit, but 2048, which is 16 times a 128bit key length)...


----------



## gabemstr (Jul 11, 2013)

Prices for me (SF Bay Area, CA--since shipping may vary?)

HackYourConsole.com
Sub-Total: $80.00
Handling Fee: $3.50
USPS First Class Mail (1-3 days): $3.00
Total: $86.50
(If you buy 2, the handling fee is $6.50, making the total $169.50, or $84.75 each)

Modchipcentral.com (ships from Canada)
1 Item: $79.95
Discount Coupon (gateway5): - $5.00
Discounted subtotal: $74.95
UPS Standard (No PO Boxes) (2-5 days): $8.95
Total: $83.90

Modchipsdirect.com (The Gateway 3DS site shows Modchipdirect but it leads you to ModchipSdirect)
6 month warranty (never considered there being a warranty for a flash card)
Sub-Total: $79.95
Registered Post - Sent from California (No signature)(1-4 days): $4.50
Total cost: $84.45
(If you buy 2, the price lowers to $77.95 each, making the total cost $160.40, or $80.20 each
(I emailed them asking if they're possibly going to offer a discount code as well.)

3DS-flashcart.com (ships from Asia) *10% off if you checkout with Western Union*
Sub-Total: $85.99
(I'm not even going to bother making an account to see the final price because I don't have Western Union anyways.
But I assume that if shipping is reasonably priced and you checkout with Western Union, this could potentially be the best deal.)

For now it looks like Modchipcentral is the way to go.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 11, 2013)

gabemstr said:


> For now it looks like Modchipcentral is the way to go.


 


you forgot Realhotstuff.com my personal favorite.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> I don't like the fact that they are using a flashcart to make a profit, a free solution should be available to make the console region free and used for homebrew, that is what everyone else wants, but it's always about greed and how much money they can make.
> 
> flashcarts in this day and age are completely useless because all current handhelds and consoles have firmware updates & always online, it's always going to be a obstacle.
> 
> I feel sorry for most people here because when the flashcart is abandoned and they can no longer support it (because nintendo locks it out permanently) everyone is going to be left with a useless paperweight, I've seen it happen before and it can happen again, it will be the case of the 3.55 ps3 fiasco where 3ds handhelds under 4.5 will be worth a lot of money and you have edge to blame for that, anyways I've said my part, good luck to edge users and for your sake they keep supporting your investment.




I am not usually one for drugs but can I have some of what you are smoking? The idea of a complete break from reality intrigues me.


----------



## aalokishere (Jul 11, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> I don't like the fact that they are using a flashcart to make a profit, a free solution should be available to make the console region free and used for homebrew, that is what everyone else wants, but it's always about greed and how much money they can make.
> 
> flashcarts in this day and age are completely useless because all current handhelds and consoles have firmware updates & always online, it's always going to be a obstacle.
> 
> I feel sorry for most people here because when the flashcart is abandoned and they can no longer support it (because nintendo locks it out permanently) everyone is going to be left with a useless paperweight, I've seen it happen before and it can happen again, it will be the case of the 3.55 ps3 fiasco where 3ds handhelds under 4.5 will be worth a lot of money and you have edge to blame for that, anyways I've said my part, good luck to edge users and for your sake they keep supporting your investment.


 
SO you're saying that they should stop making flashcarts? OR that their business should be registered as a non profit organization and distribute things for basically nothing? 
Either you said that or I completely failed to make head or toe.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 11, 2013)

$85? wholly shit!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I am not usually one for drugs but can I have some of what you are smoking? The idea of a complete break from reality intrigues me.


 

IIRC, I believe kids these days are calling it "Bath Salts".


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 11, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> $85? wholly shit!


 
Gettin' free stuff ain't cheap.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 11, 2013)

Pfft moaning about $85. My first flashcart cost me £100 or so and was only 32MB.


----------



## xyzmanas (Jul 11, 2013)

Can anyone mention some games which will update my 3ds to 4.5, I am currently on 4.3 europe version. thanks


----------



## Rydian (Jul 11, 2013)

Minox said:


> Do you know this to be a fact or are you just speculating? Because it sounds like speculation.


I'm talking about what can be launched ("accepted" as in what the 3DS will let the user feed it via the device).

We've only been told that this device runs 3DS ROMs, not homebrew.  The tools to unpackage and repackage the ROM containers and executables and stuff have been around for a while now, if you could simply feed it some homemade 3DS ROM with custom code (even as simple as a hello world which wouldn't be hard to make via the documentation on 3dbrew) they'd likely have mentioned or advertised it somewhere at all.


----------



## Rainbowsixvegas6 (Jul 11, 2013)

xyzmanas said:


> Can anyone mention some games which will update my 3ds to 4.5, I am currently on 4.3 europe version. thanks


Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon and Monster Hunter are two games that I believe have the 4.5 update. I just updated my console to 4.5 with Luigi's mansion.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 11, 2013)

xyzmanas said:


> Can anyone mention some games which will update my 3ds to 4.5, I am currently on 4.3 europe version. thanks


 

This list has every Nintendo 3DS Game and their release dates. Every game released on or after March 1st, 2013 will update your console to 4.5 (IF YOU'RE ALREADY BELOW FIRMWARE 4.5):

http://www.nintendolife.com/3ds/games


Everything from Naruto: Powerful Shippuden (Mar 5, 2013) - Project X Zone (June 25, 2013) will work.


----------



## zanfire (Jul 12, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> This list has every Nintendo 3DS Game and their release dates. Every game released on or before March 1st, 2013 will update your console to 4.5 (IF YOU'RE ALREADY BELOW FIRMWARE 4.5):
> 
> http://www.nintendolife.com/3ds/games
> 
> ...


 

Is there anything that will update it past it so it can't be used? One of the big games I'm looking forward to is SMT IV. If some of the recent games force a patch past 4.5, then this thing won't be much use for very long (for me anyways, only haven't played a couple games so far that I care about)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 12, 2013)

zanfire said:


> Is there anything that will update it past it so it can't be used? One of the big games I'm looking forward to is SMT IV. If some of the recent games force a patch past 4.5, then this thing wont be much use for very long (for me anyways, only haven't played a couple games so far that I care about)


Well, SMTIV has yet to release, so I don't think anyone will know what firmware it requires. Since I'm pretty sure there's no online parts of the game, then it shouldn't need 5.x or 6.x, but who knows.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 12, 2013)

zanfire said:


> Is there anything that will update it past it so it can't be used? One of the big games I'm looking forward to is SMT IV. If some of the recent games force a patch past 4.5, then this thing won't be much use for very long (for me anyways, only haven't played a couple games so far that I care about)


 

You'll have to wait until its released to find out. Every game has a minimum firmware requirement to play and since Shin Megami Tensei IV isn't released yet, we don't know what firmware it requires.


----------



## [Truth] (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> To be perfectly honest, the DS wasn't _"that simple"_ either - to this day we're using flashcarts with portions of copyrighted code in their bootloaders because we can't get over that damn header check. Remember _"funnel"_ flashcarts? The _"let's snatch a part of a legit header"_ approach hasn't been changed since the very first working DS flashcarts, no superior method was ever developed _(apart from Custom Firmware which is used by a small percentage of DS users - this removes the signature checks altogether)_.
> 
> It's actually quite remarkable that the Gateway works with that form factor, I expected it to be bigger, clunkier and way more convoluted to use.


Loved the process of flashing Flashme with a Screwdriver.
Good old DS days.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 12, 2013)

georgelathouwers said:


> Does this GW3DS support 3DS ROMs in 3D effect ? No 3D effect confirmation from their official video or description.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) Wait till its released, no one has it yet so no one knows.

2)This list has every Nintendo 3DS Game and their release dates. Every game released on or after March 1st, 2013 will update your console to 4.5 (IF YOU'RE ALREADY BELOW FIRMWARE 4.5):

http://www.nintendolife.com/3ds/games


Everything from Naruto: Powerful Shippuden (Mar 5, 2013) - Project X Zone (June 25, 2013) will work.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 12, 2013)

georgelathouwers said:


> Does this GW3DS support 3DS ROMs in 3D effect ? No 3D effect confirmation from their official video or description.


I can't think of any reason why it wouldn't. Unless the way to get Gateway to work is to make the 3DS think it's in DS mode, but I doubt that's it. Who knows. Any speculation on the Gateway is pointless until we get more info from them or Devin.


----------



## idleft (Jul 12, 2013)

The content related to gateway 3DS in Hacking&Homebrew has been removed. I thought the forum is forbidding the discussion...


----------



## Rydian (Jul 12, 2013)

idleft said:


> The content related to gateway 3DS in Hacking&Homebrew has been removed. I thought the forum is forbidding the discussion...


No, the thread just turned into a bunch of pointless arguments.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 12, 2013)

Rydian said:


> No, the thread just turned into a bunch of pointless arguments.


And now it's gonna turn back within 24 hours, or I'm not a plushy Cactuar.


----------



## GalatasarayEken (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm on 4.3 mwahahaha


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 12, 2013)

So, if I walk into Walmart or another store, how can I determine which FIRMWARE is installed on a Brand New 3DS before buying it? Can I tell by the serial #? Is there a chart online somewhere that I can reference? I would like to buy a new 3ds (black preferably) that is on 4.5 or earlier. Thanks for any info.  My 3DS that I own is on Firmware Version 5.1.0-11u and from what I gather, it is more than likely NOT compatible with the gateway, right?


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jul 12, 2013)

ummn... I'm on 5.XXX... so, I think it's time to Update my 3DS, since they will not support 5.xxx so sad u,u


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 12, 2013)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> ummn... I'm on 5.XXX... so, I think it's time to Update my 3DS, since they will not support 5.xxx so sad u,u


 
you don't know that. give it a week after the first batches come out.


----------



## ninditsu (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd rather have nobody but the Gateway team know how it works exactly. The less hints nintendo gets the better.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 12, 2013)

ninditsu said:


> I'd rather have nobody but the Gateway team know how it works exactly. The less hints nintendo gets the better.


Nintendo's going to grab one and use more advanced tools and techniques than the average person has access to to figure it out anyways.


----------



## Septimo (Jul 12, 2013)

> Our current plan is to *release for firmware version 4.5* while continuing work on a solution for *6.x + after release*.


----------



## ggyo (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Of course you are not the only one. It is OBVIOUS to anyone with a brain that neimod/yellow8 sold the exploit to gateway. Those antipiracy bullshit were just a smokescreen, an attempt to sound ethical to the public and to avoid lawsuits.


It's plausible. The day after the 3DS Decapping Fundraiser was ANNOUNCED to be completed was when Gateway was initially announced to the public (since the 3DS decapping site updated it's total irregularly, it could have been done for maybe weeks). Is it possible people bought into the decapping fund with no potential output product, only for Neimod and Yellows8 to individually benefit by selling their exploit to Gateway?

3DBrew.org even states that updating past 4.5.0 is not recommended. Too many heavy coincidences.


----------



## zerofalcon (Jul 12, 2013)

Still on 4.5.0 (3DS XL) and waiting to buy this piece of hardware..


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jul 12, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> What's the internet good for if not doomsaying, pessimism, and/or giving up?
> 
> On topic (kinda): we should make a GBAtemp pool for when the first clone/improvement of Gateway will be released.


 
Well I hope it's nothing like the wait for the dstwo video player, or even the dstwo snes emu.


----------



## hhs (Jul 12, 2013)

ggyo said:


> It's plausible. The day after the 3DS Decapping Fundraiser was ANNOUNCED to be completed was when Gateway was initially announced to the public (since the 3DS decapping site updated it's total irregularly, it could have been done for maybe weeks). Is it possible people bought into the decapping fund with no potential output product, only for Neimod and Yellows8 to individually benefit by selling their exploit to Gateway?
> 
> 3DBrew.org even states that updating past 4.5.0 is not recommended. Too many heavy coincidences.


iiiiiiinteresting.....
If you're right, boy did they sucker those contributors! Basically it's a kickstarter only you don't get any gifts for chipping in. You get the "now buy it like everyone else," achievement. Clever way to prey off the less technically knowledgeable.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jul 12, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Eh, I would rather wait for a software based solution. Sooner or later someone is gonna track down neimod, beat him up, and get us our exploit!


 
unless this is_ the neimod kernel mode exploit, it does seem fishy that now it all of a sudden it requires the same min fw that the neimod/yellows8 exploit did _
_and it seems to me it's more than just a header exploit, because of the 2 cards and preparing the system thing, and them saying they will have a gui manager, it must have a gui manager in 3ds mode that they think they can make work and for that it must have to run unsigned 3ds code no? unless they fake sign it like ps3 did or something_


----------



## PokemonFan (Jul 12, 2013)

I am on 4.5.0-9E....hope that the saves can be maintained.


----------



## taritas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yesterday I rented the game Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate. He asked me the update 4.4.0-10E not 4.5.0. I am from Europe, Spain particularly. Can it be for that reason? Will operate the Gateway 3DS or do I need to be updated to 4.5.0?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 12, 2013)

taritas said:


> Yesterday I rented the game Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate. He asked me the update 4.4.0-10E not 4.5.0. I am from Europe, Spain particularly. Can it be for that reason? Will operate the Gateway 3DS or do I need to be updated to 4.5.0?


I would try renting/borrowing a newer game to see if that helps. So long as you don't upgrade PAST 4.5, you should be good.


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jul 12, 2013)

taritas said:


> Yesterday I rented the game Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate. He asked me the update 4.4.0-10E not 4.5.0. I am from Europe, Spain particularly. Can it be for that reason? Will operate the Gateway 3DS or do I need to be updated to 4.5.0?


 
Just stay on 4.4 until you have the card there. If it works, you don't have to do a thing. If it doesn't, you can always get another game that will update you to 4.5. I don't see why you should take any 'risk' now.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 12, 2013)

Schaapje82 said:


> Just stay on 4.4 until you have the card there. If it works, you don't have to do a thing. If it doesn't, you can always get another game that will update you to 4.5. I don't see why you should take any 'risk' now.


I can't really think of any risk associated with getting a game to update his/her 3DS to 4.5 (if it ends up asking to update to a higher firmware, just cancel it), but I see your point. If you wait, it will only delay you temporarily.


----------



## taritas (Jul 12, 2013)

OK, thank you. Now I will get a more recent game and will update to 4.5.0.


----------



## tHciNc (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't even think any games have shipped yet with higher than 4.5, so you won't get any games asking for higher.. I could stand corrected though


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 12, 2013)

idleft said:


> Hi guys, have you noticed the news that Nintendo has won the lawsuit against flashcard company. Hope this wouldn't affect the gateway 3ds flashcard coming out...


They actually didn't sue the company, they sued a store that was selling flashcarts, will prob have no effect at all due to china (or w/e country they chose) being out of nintendo's jurisdiction. Piracy isn't really enforced in China.


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jul 12, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I can't really think of any risk associated with getting a game to update his/her 3DS to 4.5 (if it ends up asking to update to a higher firmware, just cancel it), but I see your point. If you wait, it will only delay you temporarily.


 
I agree, I don't think the risk is in updating, just the person doing it. 
If you are to eager or don't know what you are doing, you might do something wrong (like update from the eshop or anything) and end up on 6.x. If you're ds is working fine then why update at this moment? Same thing goes (maybe even more) for people on 5.x who now want to update to 6.x because the card won't work on 5.x. Why update? If you want one of these Gateway-cards, just wait and see. You can always update, but you can't go back (for now at least).


----------



## Another World (Jul 12, 2013)

1st post updated with new information from Gateway 3DS.

-another world


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 12, 2013)

They say it's safe to swap games using the same sd card. That's great. I wonder if they have an actual GUI, or are using what some people mentioned in the first thread, some kind of power cycling that determines which ROM is loaded.


----------



## taritas (Jul 12, 2013)

Gateway 3DS's sent me a message saying that the version 4.3.0 works and I guess that the 4.4.0 also


----------



## tHciNc (Jul 12, 2013)

Does this mean they are using ds mode for something? They mention bluecard is a ds card, also if they say their initial entry point is still available in 6.0 but will be patched after release would mean different exploit to yellow8's, possibly used his to make further progress

"Gateway will be shipped with 2 cards, the red Gateway shown in our video, which will handle 3ds backups, and a blue DS cart which will be used to prepare the console."


----------



## BORODA (Jul 12, 2013)

tHciNc said:


> Does this mean they are using ds mode for something? They mention bluecard is a ds card, also if they say their initial entry point is still available in 6.0 but will be patched after release would mean different exploit to yellow8's, possibly used his to make further progress
> 
> "Gateway will be shipped with 2 cards, the red Gateway shown in our video, which will handle 3ds backups, and a blue DS cart which will be used to prepare the console."


It is very likely, because they need to run custom code, and only something that can run it is a DS card. So probably they will use a DS card to trigger the exploit somehow and then you will need to insert the actual game card.


----------



## Mementos (Jul 12, 2013)

tHciNc said:


> Does this mean they are using ds mode for something? They mention bluecard is a ds card, also if they say their initial entry point is still available in 6.0 but will be patched after release would mean different exploit to yellow8's, possibly used his to make further progress
> 
> "Gateway will be shipped with 2 cards, the red Gateway shown in our video, which will handle 3ds backups, and a blue DS cart which will be used to prepare the console."


 
This is just speculation from me, but il think they found a exploit in the nintendo ds virtual machine and break through the ds emulator/virtual machine into 3ds, so they are able to modify the system files  The fact that they are able to load and save savegames to the Nintendo3DS SD ´Card proofs, (if its real, but I'll trust them) that they have access to the (maybe whole?, or at least partially) 3ds system. So regionfree, gui etc would be theoretical be possible. IMHO


----------



## sonic2756 (Jul 12, 2013)

Asked the GW team if you need a 3DS on 4.5 to update the card. They said no.

EDIT: Image wouldn't resize, so here's a link to the email. http://d.pr/i/bYUZ


----------



## Riku (Jul 12, 2013)

Second 'blue' card may be used to trigger exploit and patch RAM or NAND so 3DS can skip some security checks on main Gateway card.
Also seeing some people referring and speculating about GUI... It most likely just PC tool for managing and transferring ROMs to SD.


----------



## PokemonFan (Jul 12, 2013)

I think the firmware 4.5 of the 3ds becomes like 3.55 for the ps3.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 12, 2013)

PokemonFan said:


> I think the firmware 4.5 of the 3ds becomes like 3.55 for the ps3.


 

I really hope not. I preordered with the assumption that it would work on 5.0. Maybe that's why they were telling everyone to not preorder until they said so?


----------



## Coto (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm on 4.2.x.xU, on a stock Aqua Blue 3DS XL. (around November/December 2012?)


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 12, 2013)

I can see it now...
This october...
Oh no... we thought it would be quiet...
But no... A new flashcart has emerged from the depths of hell.
Which means...
Pokétards... as far as the eye can see. The flood gates have opened.

All and all, that's pretty cool with the flashcart but I cannot wait to see the reviews for it.


----------



## ßleck (Jul 12, 2013)

Another World said:


> 1st post updated with new information from Gateway 3DS.
> 
> -another world


 

I find the fact that you're writing your name under every single post, even though you can clearly see who you are on the left side of your posts, highly disturbing.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 12, 2013)

It's good to hear that Gateway isn't dead.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 12, 2013)

taritas said:


> OK, thank you. Now I will get a more recent game and will update to 4.5.0.


 

No stay on 4.4 it will work.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 12, 2013)

One simple question. It will or won't work on Firmwares after 4.5?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 12, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> One simple question. It will or won't work on Firmwares after 4.5?


 

At this time, No, it wont work on firmwares after 4.5, but they will be trying to update that so whatever firmware you are on stay there.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 12, 2013)

ßleck said:


> I find *Bleck finds* the fact that you're writing your name under every single post, even though you can clearly see who you are on the left side of your posts, highly disturbing.


It's from the days before forums with userbars.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 12, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It's from the days before forums with userbars.


 

 how do you do a strikethrough on here? <strike>blahblahblah<strike> doesn't work for me.


----------



## enigma85 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm hoping if they can't figure out a way to get it to work on higher firmwares, they make it open source so a hacker can expand its features. Ahh a guy can dream....


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 12, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> At this time, No, it wont work on firmwares after 4.5, but they will be trying to update that so whatever firmware you are on stay there.


 
I updated to the latest Firmware Last Night


----------



## ßleck (Jul 12, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It's from the days before forums with userbars.


 

I see. Well, it should have stayed there hehehe...


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> I always knew a flashcart using neimod's/yello8 exploits would appear soon, the moment they announced them. The way the said "we don't want to promote piracy" was telling.
> 
> Let us be honest for once. There is absolutely no one who cares about "homebrew". If you need "homebrew" on a portable device, you get them on your android phone, which is by the way far more powerful...
> 
> I don't accuse them for making money out of their work. I am a software developer myself and I support them in this. I just hate their hypocrisy...


 
I agree with the first part of the post, and yes everyone  wants piracy, I sure do, but I would still like to have homebrew, especially 8 and 16 bit emulators, and maybe n64 (long way off I'm sure since no SDK leaks yet, if even possible) that are in 3d since nintendo seems to never going to be releasing any decent amount of 3d classics.

Yeah you can game on a phone but it's not in 3d and has shitty simulated controls unless you buy a controller.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jul 12, 2013)

totalnoob617
Instead of N64 I'm hoping for a PS1 emu.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> I always knew a flashcart using neimod's/yello8 exploits would appear soon, the moment they announced them. The way the said "we don't want to promote piracy" was telling.
> 
> Let us be honest for once. There is absolutely no one who cares about "homebrew". If you need "homebrew" on a portable device, you get them on your android phone, which is by the way far more powerful...
> 
> I don't accuse them for making money out of their work. I am a software developer myself and I support them in this. I just hate their hypocrisy...


 
I 100% agree. Homebrew can be played now on Android which is an Open Platform. And now OUYA. Homebrew on the big consoles is a thing of the past. People just wanna play Backups and ISOS now.

You wanna do your own Homebrew Game/App I suggest you Android(OUYA). In which you're not doing something 'Illegal' and no need to hack for that. Or maybe even on PC.



ferret7463 said:


> totalnoob617
> Instead of N64 I'm hoping for a PS1 emu.



PS1 emu on 3DS? Keep dreaming


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> PS1 emu on 3DS? Keep dreaming



Lesser systems have emulated the PS1 before (hell with the ismart MM and its port of dingux we could get in the high tens or even 20 fps). I doubt it would be an easy emulation and would probably take some doing to get right but I can well see full speed PS1 emulation at some point.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 12, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Lesser systems have emulated the PS1 before (hell with the ismart MM and its port of dingux we could get in the high tens or even 20 fps). I doubt it would be an easy emulation and would probably take some doing to get right but I can well see full speed PS1 emulation at some point.


 
20 handheld generations later maybe.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I'm talking about what can be launched ("accepted" as in what the 3DS will let the user feed it via the device).
> 
> We've only been told that this device runs 3DS ROMs, not homebrew. The tools to unpackage and repackage the ROM containers and executables and stuff have been around for a while now, if you could simply feed it some homemade 3DS ROM with custom code (even as simple as a hello world which wouldn't be hard to make via the documentation on 3dbrew) they'd likely have mentioned or advertised it somewhere at all.


 
but they did advertise that they think they can make a gui manager and since the card doesn't run in ds mode and says it uses an exploit then doesn't that mean that they have some idea in mind that they can run unsigned 3ds code? how else could they expect to make a gui manager if they can't run 3ds code?


Also I noticed in the video that that they not only never turn off the 3ds but that they never remove the red gateway card from the system's cart slot when switching roms/m sd cards

With this new bit of information about the blue card being used to prepare the system I have to wonder does the blue card have to "prepare the system" just one time, like as in 1 time for each fw/ fw update (4.5 , 5.x, 6.x etc) or will the system have to have the blue card inserted and be prepared every time it is turned off or every time the red card is removed from the cart slot, that's what I am wondering now.


----------



## BORODA (Jul 12, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> With this new bit of information about the blue card being used to prepare the system I have to wonder does the blue card have to "prepare the system" just one time, like as in 1 time for each fw/ fw update (4.5 , 5.x, 6.x etc) or will the system have to have the blue card inserted and be prepared every time it is turned off or every time the red card is removed from the cart slot, that's what I am wondering now.


I, personally, think that blue card needs to be run after every console power cycle (on/off). After you run it, you can run any number of backups from the red card.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> how do you do a strikethrough on here? <strike>blahblahblah<strike> doesn't work for me.




```
[S][/S]
```

TEST


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 12, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> ```
> [S][/S]
> ```
> 
> TEST


 

Thanks


----------



## ggyo (Jul 12, 2013)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> 20 handheld generations later maybe.


Yeah right. The PS1 is easier to emulate than the N64.


----------



## mrtofu (Jul 12, 2013)

deleted


----------



## ferret7463 (Jul 12, 2013)

WatchGintama said:


> Nintendo just released the new streetpass games in NA. I REALLY want them but have to update. At the same time I want a gateway 3DS.
> 
> what should I do?


 
Don't update, these street pass games are about as interesting as the "Watch Paint Dry" DS series. (Had the RED Ver., Yellow Ver., and the KOOOL groovy Fusha Ver.)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 12, 2013)

ferret7463 said:


> Don't update, these street pass games are about as interesting as the "Watch Paint Dry" DS series. (Had the RED Ver., Yellow Ver., and the KOOOL groovy Fusha Ver.)


But have you tried Watch Paint Dry 3DS? It's much more fun.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jul 12, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Yeah right. The PS1 is easier to emulate than the N64.


 
At the rate that Nintendo upgrades the handhelds, 20 generations later isn't off by any mark.

Don't sit there and generalized PS1 emulation is the same across the board.


----------



## ggyo (Jul 13, 2013)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> At the rate that Nintendo upgrades the handhelds, 20 generations later isn't off by any mark.
> 
> Don't sit there and generalized PS1 emulation is the same across the board.


It's off by a huge mark. 20 generations, at 5 years each, is 100 years. You're saying it will take 100 years for a Nintendo handheld to emulate PS1 games? By then we'll have Texas Instrument calculators with the power of modern day super computers selling for $20. Much lesser devices have emulated the PS1 with the same ARM architecture as the 3DS.

Don't sit there and assume I'm sitting, b****.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 13, 2013)

ggyo said:


> It's off by a huge mark. 20 generations, at 5 years each, is 100 years. You're saying it will take 100 years for a Nintendo handheld to emulate PS1 games? By then we'll have* Texas Instrument calculators* *with the power of modern day super computers selling for $20.* Much lesser devices have emulated the PS1 with the same ARM architecture as the 3DS.
> 
> Don't sit there and assume I'm sitting, b****.


Somehow I doubt that.


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 13, 2013)

Had a pre-paid Mastercard w/ $90 laying around for a few months, so on the [slight?] chance this is a scam I'm not really losing much in the way of money.

Product Price Total
Gateway 3DS 
Model: 2013:  $80.00 $80.00
Sub-Total $80.00
Handling Fee $2.75
USPS First Class Mail (1-3 day delivery) $3.00
Total $85.75


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 13, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Lesser systems have emulated the PS1 before (hell with the ismart MM and its port of dingux we could get in the high tens or even 20 fps). I doubt it would be an easy emulation and would probably take some doing to get right but I can well see full speed PS1 emulation at some point.



Yeah, just power wise, the 3DS should be able to handle PSX, no problem. There very well might be some other reason (besides just not being able to run unsigned code yet, I mean) that might make it impossible, but the power of the system isn't one.


----------



## ggyo (Jul 13, 2013)

soulx said:


> Somehow I doubt that.


Well you got me on a technicality.

But look at Konrad Zuse's 1941 Z3, the first automatic electronic programmable computer to ever be made. It had a clock frequency of 5.3Hz, used indented film for RAM, needed over 4000 watts to power it, weighed 1.1 tons (2200 pounds) and was the size of half an average room. It would have cost millions of reichsmarks.

Only 7 decades later and a computer with equivalent processing power would cost less than a $1, and you'd still have budgeting to spare. Only the highest class super computers would cost the same amount to develop in this day and age. So in 100 years, it's completely within the question that the power of a super computer that takes up a whole room could fit within a handheld device and cost $1 to produce.


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 13, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> Had a pre-paid Mastercard w/ $90 laying around for a few months, so on the [slight?] chance this is a scam I'm not really losing much in the way of money.
> 
> Product Price Total
> Gateway 3DS
> ...



If you bought from who I think you bought... Then don't worry. In case gateway turns out to be a scam like you mentioned... You won't lose anything because Some sites actually don't charge until the product has arrived and that's when the orders will be processed *hint hint* 
Just looking out for people


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 13, 2013)

stephysanrio said:


> If you bought from who I think you bought... Then don't worry. In case gateway turns out to be a scam like you mentioned... You won't lose anything because Some sites actually don't charge until the product has arrived and that's when the orders will be processed *hint hint*
> Just looking out for people


Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 13, 2013)

Didn't Gateway's original announcement state it would work on 5.1.0-11u and its safe to upgrade up to the 5.1.0-11u firmware version?  That's why I updated from 4.5 to 5.1.0-11u.  And now it isn't compatible I am gathering?  Ugh.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 13, 2013)

morrison22 said:


> Didn't Gateway's original announcement state it would work on 5.1.0-11u and its safe to upgrade up to the 5.1.0-11u firmware version? That's why I updated from 4.5 to 5.1.0-11u. And now it isn't compatible I am gathering? Ugh.


 

They are working for compatibility on later versions and will release an update sometime after release. As of right now it only works on 4.2-4.5.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 13, 2013)

morrison22 said:


> Didn't Gateway's original announcement state it would work on 5.1.0-11u and its safe to upgrade up to the 5.1.0-11u firmware version? That's why I updated from 4.5 to 5.1.0-11u. And now it isn't compatible I am gathering? Ugh.


 

Is there an echo in here? This shit gets said every 4 comments or so. Come one people, read!


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 13, 2013)

What firmware is stock on 3ds's in stores today?  any way to tell with the bar code?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 13, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Is there an echo in here? This shit gets said every 4 comments or so. Come one people, read!


 
No one seems to read these days. 



morrison22 said:


> What firmware is stock on 3ds's in stores today? any way to tell with the bar code?


 
Or, you know, you could_ wait a little bit_ and get an update for the cart, instead of having to bicker and deal with getting a whole new console.


----------



## dark06star (Jul 13, 2013)

Eh this is shit, I still think it's pretty expensive... And I don't want to risk not being able to play Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies. Maybe I'll buy it later when it's cheaper and can play all games -.-


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 13, 2013)

An update is unknown as to when it could be released, if ever.  No 100% guarantees. So, I was contemplating getting a new console.. just need to know what to reference to to determine the firmware version on it before buying it.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 13, 2013)

dark06star said:


> Eh this is shit, I still think it's pretty expensive... And I don't want to risk not being able to play Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies. Maybe I'll buy it later when it's cheaper and can play all games -.-


 

It's actually not expensive at all. For a first generation cartridge, they used to cost somewhere between $100-$200 easily. As they may be the first actual team to have a manufacturable cart, they have the right to set their own prices. And for the cost of two games, you actually get a lot more out of it. If one game is all that it takes to stop you, you might as well just purchase Ace Attorney.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 13, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> They are working for compatibility on later versions and will release an update sometime after release. As of right now it only works on 4.2-4.5.


Just like all the R4 teams are working on an update, right?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Just like all the R4 teams are working on an update, right?


 

Righto.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Just like all the R4 teams are working on an update, right?


 

Bet you it comes out before Half Life 3 though...


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 13, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Bet you it comes out before Half Life 3 though...


 

We should leave it at Bioware "Soon" or Blizzard soon.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 13, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> We should leave it at Bioware "Soon" or Blizzard soon.


I'd like to make a Valve Time joke here, but they at least release their stuff eventually.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I'd like to make a Valve Time joke here, but they at least release their stuff eventually.


 

There should be a poll of things that People are just begging to be released to see which people would come first.


----------



## profi200 (Jul 13, 2013)

Lol, they need a new exploit in the system, but there is no exploit. If they really got their exploit from yellows8 and neimod, then they are not skilled enough to find onother exploit.

Oh, and the exploit runs on the ARM9 core ftw.


----------



## M3-Cheater (Jul 13, 2013)

But why should neimod or yellows8 give an kernel exploit (!) to an anonymous (?) person or flashcart team? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## dragonmaster (Jul 13, 2013)

Well just for curiosity which shop in Europe that is trustworthy sell it. I mean from their distributors.


----------



## tHciNc (Jul 13, 2013)

At least the resellers cover their own asses 

The Gateway 3DS is currently designed to work with up to  4.5 firmware at launch. The letter at the end is just the region (u, e, a, j, etc). This is not an official product, and it might not be possible for the Gateway team to overcome higher firmware versions then the one listed here.We do not sell the device claiming that it will work with any firmware above 4.5 and any future firmwares to come out.


----------



## deathking (Jul 13, 2013)

My wish would be for the blue cart to upgrade the 3ds to 4.5 from any previous version but it looks like I'm going to need to find a updated game.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 13, 2013)

Rydian why do you keep posting at all in regards to this? Your posts are always just your own incorrect assumptions based on nothing. It's probably giving a misleading impression to readers (and most people come here first for this info) when high postcount members are just making shit up. Of course they are running code on the 3DS itself.  It's irrelevant anyway because there's no reason to let anyone else do it when they have a propitiatory flashcard..

Some of you are being a bit naive about homebrew/piracy link.. however even if they were involved, you do realize there is more coders out there than yellows8/neimod that are capable of this? Not sure why anyone is for some reason assuming this team is incompetent just because they (obviously!) don't post progress or technical details. There's always a lot more devs talking/working on things together behind the scenes, just keep that in mind.

To some guy a few pages ago, I had a similar thought about the possibility that the blue card is breaking out of the DS mode as it's exploit. But it seems a bit coincidental that it's 4.5 it works on? And to be honest you'd think that route would have been explored entirely long ago if it was possible or not. Maybe it does something weird in switching DS/3DS mode but it seems like savegame is involved somewhere. .

And as someone else said, i also think you run the blue card once and it stays in memory, so it doesn't need to modify filesystem.. and maybe it's intentional or not; but it makes it harder to for potential clones of solely the red card, with people using blue card just once. Infact 2 card system is probably just a clever way to protect their methods really. Since i don't see why it theoretically couldn't be 1.

Anyway that's enough speculation but this is as good as of a method you can expect really. A magic DS-like solution won't happen..


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 13, 2013)

iNFiNiTY said:


> Rydian why do you keep posting at all in regards to this? Your posts are always just your own incorrect assumptions based on nothing. It's probably giving a misleading impression to readers (and most people come here first for this info) when high postcount members are just making shit up. Of course they are running code on the 3DS itself. It's irrelevant anyway because there's no reason to let anyone else do it when they have a propitiatory flashcard..
> 
> Some of you are being a bit naive about homebrew/piracy link.. however even if they were involved, you do realize there is more coders out there than yellows8/neimod that are capable of this? Not sure why anyone is for some reason assuming this team is incompetent just because they (obviously!) don't post progress or technical details. There's always a lot more devs talking/working on things together behind the scenes, just keep that in mind.
> 
> ...


 


Lol I read your entire comment in a Steve Castle voice. xD


----------



## Prior22 (Jul 13, 2013)

If I owned a major electronic dealer, like a Best Buy, I would cut the price of the XL units by 15 dollars.  You've gotta think that Gateway will lead to the sale of thousands of units within a short period of time. And if a retail chain gives a solid ten or fifteen dollar discount for the XL's I could see them getting the majority of these purchases (you could do the same for standard size 3DS units too).

Anyways does anyone think an XL discount will come before Thanksgiving season hits?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 13, 2013)

Prior22 said:


> If I owned a major electronic dealer, like a Best Buy, I would cut the price of the XL units by 15 dollars. You've gotta think that Gateway will lead to the sale of thousands of units within a short period of time. And if a retail chain gives a solid ten or fifteen dollar discount for the XL's I could see them getting the majority of these purchases (you could do the same for standard size 3DS units too).
> 
> Anyways does anyone think an XL discount will come before Thanksgiving season hits?


 

They're are XL deals every week. Literally. You just have to look extremely well. Heres a link to a site I go to where the community find the best games/consoles/whatever cheaper and find the best deals for everything. They even teach you good techniques when buying shit.

http://www.cheapassgamer.com/


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Jul 13, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> It's actually not expensive at all. For a first generation cartridge, they used to cost somewhere between $100-$200 easily. As they may be the first actual team to have a manufacturable cart, they have the right to set their own prices. And for the cost of two games, you actually get a lot more out of it. If one game is all that it takes to stop you, you might as well just purchase Ace Attorney.


 
Actually, it's not that simple. Dual Destinies is an eShop-only game yet to be released (that is, it will require a firmware greater than 6.1 when it is released, for the sole fact you need to be online to buy it), most likely making it incompatible with using a Gateway.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 13, 2013)

Shady Guy Jose said:


> Actually, it's not that simple. Dual Destinies is an eShop-only game yet to be released (that is, it will require a firmware greater than 6.1 when it is released, for the sole fact you need to be online to buy it), most likely making it incompatible with using a Gateway.


 

HOLD IT!.... why dont you just buy a new 3DS to play it XD


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 13, 2013)

Just forget the idea of generations for carts it's not even relevant anymore really. If people reverse the cart, then it quite likely won't even need any extra hardware. This hardware will be worth it imo, because there's a lot of potential as development continues.. firmware modifications allowing 4.5 to play higher fw games, region-free, exploits for newer firmwares. It can be upgraded obviously so all this is possible theoretically, and it will be exclusive to the cart. 

Even if another Western team develops a similar cart separately (can't see it happening) it probably won't be much cheaper. Just forget the DS because it's more like PS3 if anything, in whats required.


----------



## Chocolina (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm canceling my Gateway. 4.5 was ages ago, and most of us have had to have updated to 5x to buy Zelda, fire emblem dlc, or a system transfer.

I don't get why it was considered news that the gateway was blocked on 6x, when it's been blocked for months on 5x.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 13, 2013)

iNFiNiTY said:


> Rydian why do you keep posting at all in regards to this? Your posts are always just your own incorrect assumptions based on nothing. It's probably giving a misleading impression to readers (and most people come here first for this info) when high postcount members are just making shit up. Of course they are running code on the 3DS itself.  It's irrelevant anyway because there's no reason to let anyone else do it when they have a propitiatory flashcard..


I posted a clarification, I never said they were not doing anything custom in regards to the cart running.  Obviously it's not 1:1 since it's using a MicroSD and shit, I was talking about _granting users the ability to run unsigned code_.  That has never been mentioned, only ROMs.



iNFiNiTY said:


> Some of you are being a bit naive about homebrew/piracy link.. however even if they were involved, you do realize there is more coders out there than yellows8/neimod that are capable of this? Not sure why anyone is for some reason assuming this team is incompetent just because they (obviously!) don't post progress or technical details. There's always a lot more devs talking/working on things together behind the scenes, just keep that in mind.


Your average flash cart team's updates _barely manages to pass almost-monthly whitelist checks_.  There is no reason to assume that something to this degree will be recreated _and that the existing design will be updatable_.

"Well this is different" - As was the save exploit for DSi-mode.  Wait, no.  When that died it died for good and never came back.

This is why people should assume that the current model will not work with >4.5.x and should wait if their 3DS is above that.



iNFiNiTY said:


> To some guy a few pages ago, I had a similar thought about the possibility that the blue card is breaking out of the DS mode as it's exploit. But it seems a bit coincidental that it's 4.5 it works on? And to be honest you'd think that route would have been explored entirely long ago if it was possible or not. Maybe it does something weird in switching DS/3DS mode but it seems like savegame is involved somewhere. .


http://gbatemp.net/threads/temp-should-i-update-to-5-x.346508/




iNFiNiTY said:


> And as someone else said, i also think you run the blue card once and it stays in memory
> [...]
> Anyway that's enough speculation





iNFiNiTY said:


> Rydian why do you keep posting at all in regards to this? Your posts are always just your own incorrect assumptions based on nothing.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 13, 2013)

Chocolina said:


> I don't get why it was considered news that the gateway was blocked on 6x, when it's been blocked for months on 5x.


 

EXACTLY!


----------



## Rydian (Jul 13, 2013)

Because a lot of what we were originally told indicated it worked on 5.x


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 13, 2013)

I hope this ends up creating a homebrew scene and perhaps a way to install a homebrew channel one day.
Not too interested in running game backups too much, least until I can backup my games and saves then run them on one cart with fancy features.

Overall its a start, I hope a homebrew scene evolves from this like the old days would.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 13, 2013)

shadow1w2 said:


> I hope this ends up creating a homebrew scene and perhaps a way to install a homebrew channel one day.
> Not too interested in running game backups too much, least until I can backup my games and saves then run them on one cart with fancy features.
> 
> Overall its a start, I hope a homebrew scene evolves from this like the old days would.


But there's no 3DS-mode homebrew we've been shown.


----------



## ggyo (Jul 13, 2013)

Prior22 said:


> If I owned a major electronic dealer, like a Best Buy, I would cut the price of the XL units by 15 dollars. You've gotta think that Gateway will lead to the sale of thousands of units within a short period of time. And if a retail chain gives a solid ten or fifteen dollar discount for the XL's I could see them getting the majority of these purchases (you could do the same for standard size 3DS units too).
> 
> Anyways does anyone think an XL discount will come before Thanksgiving season hits?


That's why you don't own a major electronics dealer. You can't capitalize on hardware sales catalysed by piracy and abandon software profit margins when that's where your majority profit comes from in the video game market.

It would be a more financially stable decision to entice people to buy as much software as they can push before the imminent piracy with buy-2-get-1-free, 25% discounts, etc. When people commit to buying software, opting to piracy that would make their purchased library unnecessary and possibly unusable is less likely.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 13, 2013)

shadow1w2 said:


> I hope this ends up creating a homebrew scene and perhaps a way to install a homebrew channel one day.
> Not too interested in running game backups too much, least until I can backup my games and saves then run them on one cart with fancy features.
> 
> Overall its a start, I hope a homebrew scene evolves from this like the old days would.


This purely copies a game and immitates a retail game, this isn't anything like a DS flashcart where you have a firmware that lets you navigate and choose a game or whatever, it only lets you play games that already exist so I find it highly unlikely to enable any sort of homebrew, it's purely for piracy, nothing else.


----------



## THE_DBX (Jul 13, 2013)

Do you know how it's possible to update my 3ds xl v4.2 to 4.5 without internet???
Tk's   
...i
I want prepare it for the future gateway linker


----------



## Rydian (Jul 13, 2013)

THE_DBX said:


> Do you know how it's possible to update my 3ds xl v4.2 to 4.5 without internet???
> Tk's
> ...i
> I want prepare it for the future gateway linker


Yes, by getting a game that requires 4.5.


----------



## THE_DBX (Jul 13, 2013)

Good idea... But, which game have the 4.5 firmware???...


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> But there's no 3DS-mode homebrew we've been shown.





Skelletonike said:


> This purely copies a game and immitates a retail game, this isn't anything like a DS flashcart where you have a firmware that lets you navigate and choose a game or whatever, it only lets you play games that already exist so I find it highly unlikely to enable any sort of homebrew, it's purely for piracy, nothing else.


 
To answer both, I'm simply being hopeful.
If one can run a game copy then there should be a way to add in code.
Homebrew wise there hasn't been any yet of course but once there is a proper way to get custom code on there hopefully it'll explode.
Though interest in the 3DS vs the DS might be rather large a gap.

Either way, I'm just being hopeful something good will come of it.
It is only the first cart after all.
The first GBA and DS carts could just run one game then later on homebrew popped up and carts started having menus.
So ya, pretty much saying I'm hopeful of the future.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 13, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-hacking-faqs-post-your-ideas-here.345977/


----------



## ichichfly (Jul 13, 2013)

For me this update looks kind of fishy.
I am 99% certain that it is a fake.


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 13, 2013)

ichichfly said:


> For me this update looks kind of fishy.
> I am _*99%*_ certain that it is a fake.


 
"99% certain" is just another term for, you have _*no clue*_, and you're covering your bases for if/when it turns out to be real, you can just say "I only said 99%".


----------



## Snailface (Jul 13, 2013)

THE_DBX said:


> Good idea... But, which game have the 4.5 firmware???...


Pong20302000 says Animal Crossing is one. (cartridge of course)

Actually you are fine just staying on v4.2. (source: front page news update)


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Because a lot of what we were originally told indicated it worked on 5.x


 

As soon as the 6.0 update came out, Gateway said, and I quote:

"Currently it is not compatible with firmware v6.x but we are working on making it compatible as quickly as possible. Meanwhile, do NOT update your console until we say it is ok to do so."

To me, and to many people, they insinuated that it was therefore compatible with any firmware before 6.x. Was something lost in translation from their part? Or did they not want to divulge information that would hint at what exploit they're running?


----------



## henn64 (Jul 13, 2013)

iNFiNiTY said:


> I mean I don't expect Chinese teams to be doing anything on 3DS really unless public hackers reverse proprietary methods.


Or 'till they get a hold of a few Gateways, some paint and a sticker printer


----------



## idleft (Jul 14, 2013)

Rytoast said:


> As soon as the 6.0 update came out, Gateway said, and I quote:
> 
> "Currently it is not compatible with firmware v6.x but we are working on making it compatible as quickly as possible. Meanwhile, do NOT update your console until we say it is ok to do so."
> 
> To me, and to many people, they insinuated that it was therefore compatible with any firmware before 6.x. Was something lost in translation from their part? Or did they not want to divulge information that would hint at what exploit they're running?


 
Don't you guys notice this?



> We currently have a very convenient and user friendly way to enter into our Gateway mode, while this entry point has been tested up to 6.0 we expect it to be shut off shortly after we release. We can not stress enough the importance of staying away from any further updates! ( 6.0 compatibility is only valid for our initial entry point, as stated in point (1) we currently only support firmware version 4.5 )


 
I thinks they indicates the entry point is valid which means it is possible to boot into their "system", but the game may not be loaded. I think this is a good news since pass the validation should be the biggest problem.


----------



## Chocolina (Jul 14, 2013)

No, my problem is how all this time we, or atleast I, was lead to believe that 6.xx was the only firmware to avoid. Public exploits or not, the "FAQs" and Q&A's released by the Gateway Team, mentioned that 6.xx blocked Gateway, but didn't say anything about 5.xx. The Gateway videos and information released at a time when nearly 2 months or more, 5.xx has been out, didn't say anything about 5 being blocked, and only made an announcement that 6 blocked gateway, re-affirming the belief that 5.xx was safe. I already had been on 5.xx for months before Gateway started acting up in the news and I was lead to believe I'd have no issues if I didn't update my 3DS again and buy a Gateway.

Even if Gateway is real, I'm calling it a scam because I pre-ordered it thinking I was good to go.

You can't deny how confusing it is that the news and details about the newer 6.xx firmware came nearly a month before any hint of news about older 5.xx firmware. I canceled my order. I guess if I wanna play project diva, i still have to buy an entire different system I don't need.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 14, 2013)

Chocolina said:


> No, my problem is how all this time we, or atleast I, was lead to believe that 6.xx was the only firmware to avoid. Public exploits or not, the "FAQs" and Q&A's released by the Gateway Team, mentioned that 6.xx blocked Gateway, but didn't say anything about 5.xx. The Gateway videos and information released at a time when nearly 2 months or more, 5.xx has been out, didn't say anything about 5 being blocked, and only made an announcement that 6 blocked gateway, re-affirming the belief that 5.xx was safe. I already had been on 5.xx for months before Gateway started acting up in the news and I was lead to believe I'd have no issues if I didn't update my 3DS again and buy a Gateway.
> 
> Even if Gateway is real, I'm calling it a scam because I pre-ordered it thinking I was good to go.
> 
> You can't deny how confusing it is that the news and details about the newer 6.xx firmware came nearly a month before any hint of news about older 5.xx firmware. I canceled my order. I guess if I wanna play project diva, i still have to buy an entire different system I don't need.


Sure, it was confusing and/or misleading. But you said you were on 5.x before Gateway was even announced, so Gateway not working on 5.x at the moment shouldn't be relevant, because you're already at it.

You can't just call something a scam because you were mis/uninformed about a product. Just because they said it doesn't work on 6.x, that doesn't mean it works on 5.x. Also, they're working on getting it working on 5.x, so until they say "Well, we can't get it work past 4.5 ever" just be patient.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 14, 2013)

Gateway said not to preorder.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Gateway said not to preorder.


Yeah, but that would require reading and paying attention. Ain't nobody got time fo' dat!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 14, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Yeah, but that would require reading and paying attention. Ain't nobody got time fo' dat!


 

Unless you're an idiot who doesn't read what gateway says, everyone has read everything what gateway has said.


----------



## ichichfly (Jul 14, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> "99% certain" is just another term for, you have _*no clue*_, and you're covering your bases for if/when it turns out to be real, you can just say "I only said 99%".


I sad this about 50 times and it was always true.

they said it works on 5.0.0-X and now it stops working on 5.0.0-X and only work on 4.5.X.X --> bullshit
2 cards? they said it is a 1:1 copy that is nonsens
not a 1:1 copy then why no homebrew support (update block) --> wtf
--> fake or wrong information


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 14, 2013)

ichichfly said:


> I sad this about 50 times and it was always true.
> 
> they said it works on 5.0.0-X and now it stops working on 5.0.0-X and only work on 4.5.X.X --> bullshit
> 2 cards? they said it is a 1:1 copy that is nonsens
> ...


Looks like we have a hater here.

Gateway is the first flashcard for the 3DS, you except too much from it. It's still a big step, stop complaining and wait until flashcards will get better.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 14, 2013)

ichichfly said:


> I sad this about 50 times and it was always true.
> 
> they said it works on 5.0.0-X and now it stops working on 5.0.0-X and only work on 4.5.X.X --> bullshit
> 2 cards? they said it is a 1:1 copy that is nonsens
> ...


 
You're completely right, it doesn't add up.


Enchilada said:


> Looks like we have a hater here.
> 
> Gateway is the first flashcard for the 3DS, you except too much from it. It's still a big step, stop complaining and wait until flashcards will get better.


Looks like your desire to pirate games is blinding your judgement. This isn't about it being first, it's about them not being honest. How do you go from being a 1:1 clone to using an exploit with 2 different cards?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't recall them saying they were 1:1.

In fact, if it was 1:1 it'd be a legit Nintendo game cart.


----------



## reprep (Jul 14, 2013)

it is scam. they repeatedly said do not update to 6.x, just avoiding the fact 5.x is not good too. it was a simple fact and they decided to hide it. being the first 3ds card doesn't give you permission to lie to your customers.


----------



## Mementos (Jul 14, 2013)

reprep said:


> it is scam. they repeatedly said do not update to 6.x, just avoiding the fact 5.x is not good too. it was a simple fact and they decided to hide it. being the first 3ds card doesn't give you permission to lie to your customers.


 
They never lied, they said it works on 5.x, and of course, theyr entry points works on 5.x, like on 6.x. They dont lied. (if its true) They going for 4.5 at first. If you above 4.5, just wait if they update or not. They always told you not to preorder. Its not a scam. Its not gateways fault, its yours!


----------



## Rydian (Jul 14, 2013)

At the time we didn't have all the info, it was not for sale and they specifically said not to preorder.

If you preordered from a site, that's between you and the site, and you're dumb.


----------



## Devin (Jul 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Gateway said not to preorder.


 

The GW3DS team's latest news announcement says preorders are open, unless you're referring to before the announcement.


----------



## reprep (Jul 14, 2013)

I am not dumb enough to preorder, though this doesn't change the fact that they simply lied. I am really having a hard time trying to understand why people defend gateway 3ds, while such a big lie (or giving misinformation if this will satisfy you) is known.

Edit: also just laughing at that entry point thing, does anyone believe this?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 14, 2013)

Devin said:


> The GW3DS team's latest news announcement says preorders are open, unless you're referring to before the announcement.


Yes, I am referring to before the announcement.



reprep said:


> I am not dumb enough to preorder, though this doesn't change the fact that they simply lied. I am really having a hard time trying to understand why people defend gateway 3ds, while such a big lie (or giving misinformation if this will satisfy you) is known.


I'm only defending them against untrue claims.  People are jumping the gun and assuming they said things they never did.



reprep said:


> Edit: also just laughing at that entry point thing, does anyone believe this?


Yes, because it's been known for a while that there were both save game exploits and kernel-mode exploits on the 3DS.  Neimods/yellows8 stated a while ago that the big kernel-mode exploit was patched in 5.x, but a save game exploit was not.

You should read the stickies in the 3DS section if you want to know what's going on, instead of throwing out random accusations.


----------



## reprep (Jul 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Yes, I am referring to before the announcement.
> 
> I'm only defending them against untrue claims. People are jumping the gun and assuming they said things they never did.
> 
> ...


 
so, this entry point thing was just known now, right? it wasn't known when they warned people not to update to 6.x? Still none of your replies bring a valid point for why the gateway 3ds flash card makers didn't tell it doesn't work in 5.x firmwares when they said it doesn't work in 6.x firmwares. Did they fresh run out of 5.x firmware 3ds to try their flash card on?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 14, 2013)

reprep said:


> so, this entry point thing was just known now, right?


Not knowing exactly how the thing worked (but having seen it work on 4.x), this is the first we've heard the phrase "entry point" from them, but it matches perfectly with the info we already know about the updates between 4.x, 5.x, and 6.x.



reprep said:


> it wasn't known when they warned people not to update to 6.x? Still none of your replies bring a valid point for why the gateway 3ds flash card makers didn't tell it doesn't work in 5.x firmwares when they said it doesn't work in 6.x firmwares. Did they fresh run out of 5.x firmware 3ds to try their flash card on?


Yes, we don't know why they didn't mention 5.x earlier and they should have.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 14, 2013)

Mementos said:


> They never lied, they said it works on 5.x"


 

No they didn't. They said that 6.0 compatibility is only valid for their initial entry point. If you bought a system that boots, but doesn't run any apps/games, would you say that it works? They've been acting as if any updates between 4.5 and 6.0 never happened. Considering that the 5.0 update was released in early December 2012, were they expecting their customers to not update for 7-8 months? Honestly, they should've mentioned 4.5 in their initial announcement.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 14, 2013)

Rydian, you have no clue who this team is, you have no clue what they are capable of, you don't understand the technical side besides from parroting what you read on IRC (where i was talking about this before the latest news). My speculation was based on based on what i know about the team, extensive reading of the info on 3dbrew and discussions with people in private.

You don't have any real information about the situation at all. You literally are just doing a 180 and starting to talk about save exploits and shit that I SAID IN THE FIRST PLACE. Stick to topics you are familiar with.

Anyway.. In regards to 4.5/5.x, it probably can work on 5.0 in the single game-on-SD mode they were talking about in the original news.. but since 6.0 dropped they probably decided to hold back and release with GUI for 4.5 instead. This is the difference between the 'entry point' and full kernel access. Stop expecting miracles and going on about them lying, this is the nature of the business.


----------



## Mementos (Jul 14, 2013)

Rytoast said:


> No they didn't. They said that 6.0 compatibility is only valid for their initial entry point. If you bought a system that boots, but doesn't run any apps/games, would you say that it works? They've been acting as if any updates between 4.5 and 6.0 never happened. Considering that the 5.0 update was released in early December 2012, were they expecting their customers to not update for 7-8 months? Honestly, they should've mentioned 4.5 in their initial announcement.


 
Of course, their entry point, and so the exploit, works on 5.x/6.x. So I would say it works. They never claimed the update is ready on release. They always told people they should wait for more informations & wait till they give they're ok to preorder. They never lied or scammed in the past. And of course, since its exploit based, it needs its time to adapt it for another firmware, since patches, they may apply, have to be rewritten etc. (due to fimrware changes). I believe that they are already working some month/years on it. (except they are bought the exploit, it's plausible) so they started on a lower firmware then the current. And also, since 6.x is out, theres no way to savely udpate to 5.x. That may the reason they first roll out for 4.5. They never lied. They never scammed. So until you guys proof, that their exploit isn't working on 5.x or 6.x, it is just false to claim untrue things.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm just worried that this will be another situation like the PS3's 3.55 CFW, where for most of the PS3's hacking life, you had to be on that Firmware (or below) to actually do anything.


----------



## Mementos (Jul 14, 2013)

Rytoast said:


> I'm just worried that this will be another situation like the PS3's 3.55 CFW, where for most of the PS3's hacking life, you had to be on that Firmware (or below) to actually do anything.


 
Yeah I am too =) And my 3ds is on 6.x. So I will just wait some time, but people have to give them time  Its the first 3DS hack, which gets released. I think it's just unfair if people interpret things wrong, call them fakers, scammers or anything else. They are the first team who comes up with something like that. First we speculated that it is a 1:1 card, now we know its an exploit. So no one knows if its usermode/kernelmode (I think its kernelmode, but that's just imho) and if its just the exploit discovered by neimod/yellow8 or another  People should be patient, I think after it's released, some people (may yellow8) will look into this, and are able to tell more about it


----------



## Rydian (Jul 14, 2013)

If you'd like to discuss, _please do so like an adult_.  Simply saying "no you're wrong and stupid" does nothing for the conversation.

Have I posted something statically incorrect, such as some wrong numbers somewhere?
Point it out and provide the corrections.


Have I posted a theory that's been tried and proven to not work?
Please link to where I can see the theory attempted and disproved (or disproved with logic and experience).


Have I made a claim that somebody said something they really didn't?
Point out what it is so I can go back and check where I got the info from.


Have I made a claim that something hasn't been said, but it has?
Give a link to where it was stated so I can see.

etc.

I will believe that the team can make the cart work on 5.x and 6.x *when they make it work on 5.x and 6.x*.  We have seen tons of flash carts barely able to pass almost-monthly header check whitelists...

http://gbatemp.net/threads/update-o...d-v2-0-using-akaio-updated-to-3ds-4-3.342339/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/identifying-flashcart-fixing-one-for-my-nephew.341230/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/r4itt-purple-new-sticker-problem-about-adding-games.343271/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/r4i-sdhc-help.342623/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/r4itt.342556/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/software-for-green-r4i-card.316171/
(And tons more, of course.)

Furthermore, _the previous flash cart that used an embedded save data exploit_ (the CycloDS iEvolution) doesn't work on any firmware later than the last one that still allowed that exploit, so there's precedent _that's even more specific_ to this situation.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/cyclops-no-longer-supports-the-ievolution.321797/
And the Cyclo team was previously considered one of the best...

The kernel-mode exploit that existed in 4.5.x was patched in 5.x, a new one will need to be found/used.  If it was that simple it would have been done.  Since it's complex, it might very well require new hardware, not the model that people are considering ordering (and not even due to a design change, the FPGA might not have enough storage (see the AK2i as an example) or the areas required to be edited might be read-only in the released units).

You can feel free to trust the team's word, but as far as I'm concerned _a group that has so far not released any products has no built-up credibility beyond what they have shown_ (which is a flash cart that can launch 3DS ROMs on 3DS/XL firmware 4.5.x on retail units.



Mementos said:


> Of course, theyre entry point, so the exploit, works on 5.x/6.x. So i would say it works.


The save data exploit still works, the (known to exist) kernel-mode exploit does not.
http://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/5.0.0-11


> Multiple NATIVE_FIRM code execution vulnerabilities were fixed, this includes all known NATIVE_FIRM code execution vulns at the time when the update was released. The system does not delete/block 3DS savegame haxx at all with this update, however the code execution haxx used by this was fixed.


(Linked and noted on the front page of 3dbrew.)



Mementos said:


> They always told people they should wait for more informations & wait till they give theyre ok to preorder.


This, I do not believe that Gateway is a scam or a fake in any way.



Rytoast said:


> I'm just worried that this will be another situation like the PS3's 3.55 CFW, where for most of the PS3's hacking life, you had to be on that Firmware (or below) to actually do anything.


PSP too, for years having a later model or later firmware (on non-pandora ones) meant you couldn't do much, until the HBL came along, but that was user-mode homebrew only (and still is).


----------



## Mementos (Jul 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The save data exploit still works, the (known to exist) kernel-mode exploit does not.
> http://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/5.0.0-11
> 
> (Linked and noted on the front page of 3dbrew.)
> ...


My post wasn't related to yours, but,

1. yeah, but no one knows if it's the same exploit discovered by yellows8/neimod, or an completely new one discovered by themselves  Only because neimod/yellows8 didn't find a new one till now doesn't mean that another team didn't find one 
2. yeah, my comment wasn't related to you, other people claimed they where scammers/fakers or so 

My tip: just wait till its released, I bet some people will investigate how the card works, and is able to tell more about the exploits which they used


----------



## Rydian (Jul 14, 2013)

Your post was a good way for me to clarify and link to where I got some of the info I was saying, that's all.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> PSP too, for years having a later model or later firmware (on non-pandora ones) meant you couldn't do much, until the HBL came along, but that was user-mode homebrew only (and still is).


 

Yep! I remember making a Pandora battery for my phat a few years ago. I thought it was pretty cool that you could put the device in Service Mode with a sharp knife and a steady hand.


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 14, 2013)

So if on release date it only supports 4.5 does that mean later on they MIGHT make an update for the SAME card to work on later versions or you will have to buy a completely new card that will work on later versions? 

-_-"


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 14, 2013)

stephysanrio said:


> So if on release date it only supports 4.5 does that mean later on they MIGHT make an update for the SAME card to work on later versions or you will have to buy a completely new card that will work on later versions?
> 
> -_-"


 
From what we were told so far one could gather that the cart is updatable. If a new exploit surfaces, the Gateway team may choose to update their product. Everything depends on how profitable the business will be and whether Nintendo finds a way to block the Gateway on a hardware level or not.


----------



## ichichfly (Jul 14, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The kernel-mode exploit that existed in 4.5.x was patched in 5.x, a new one will need to be found/used. If it was that simple it would have been done. Since it's complex, it might very well require new hardware, not the model that people are considering ordering (and not even due to a design change, the FPGA might not have enough storage (see the AK2i as an example) or the areas required to be edited might be read-only in the released units).


It is very unlikely that a new kernel-mode exploit need new hardware. As a new kernel-mode exploit would only need some small edits on the save file.
the 3DS has 3 privilege mods or more
the first is the mode where the game runs in this mode doesn't allow direct access to most of the hardware (the game uses the svc for example to talk to this parts of the hardware) there may are exceptions but not really worth explaining as you won't see them on any published game. There are even flags to prevent the game from using some svcs.
The other modes have more rights --> some are allowed to speak to the hardware directly other have the permission the allocate a executable area or write to executable arrears <-- this is what you need to lunch homebrew or a backup
sorry I don't know more about the other mods

Add: sorry for my bad English


----------



## wiewcw (Jul 14, 2013)

For now it is hard to predict future... If they stared that game dumps from internet may force you to update to higher fw versions - so if they have ability to run backup - probably dldi way as on ds... they should work at some kind of dump app that could trim "update" from backup. If there is no proper app to do that Nintendo could release new games with 5.X-6.X update and booting gateway with that backup may force you to update to 5.X-6.X...

If Gateway use known kernel exploit from Yelow8 it is also strange that he/they stated to not support piracy but Gateway is piracy only device... I am not interested on that kind of stuff...


----------



## Exiron (Jul 14, 2013)

They sent me this: 

"We are now accepting payments for Gateway 3ds,which will be released in 10
days.Please send the payment for your preorders(You should receive the
proforma from us in the previous mail) and forward the TT copy to us,we will
update you when payment was received.Order will be sent according to the time
payment was received.Stock from first batch is limited,make sure to get your
order from the first batch,please send payment as early as you can.

If you can not found the proforma we sent or not
get the proforma from us,please contact us soon,we will send the proforma to
you soon."

I've applied to become a reseller here in argentina, but it's just too much money, they sell each card for $50 and you have to buy at least 50 cards


----------



## mkdms14 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok maybe someone can explain what Gateway meant by "For save game, we are transferring and saving the save game onto the 3DS big SD card. So it is ok to swap titles using the same microSD card."  Does that mean that the save files is stored on the flashcard while the rom is stored on the microSD card?  Meaning that you could have multiply saves on the 3ds flashcard or is it only one? The descriptions that are given are really vague.


----------



## wiewcw (Jul 14, 2013)

Strange is why they did not show this "save" ability on new youtube video... This "Gateway's" version of customer info service is way way from word "good".


----------



## Mementos (Jul 14, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> Ok maybe someone can explain what Gateway meant by "For save game, we are transferring and saving the save game onto the 3DS big SD card. So it is ok to swap titles using the same microSD card." Does that mean that the save files is stored on the flashcard while the rom is stored on the microSD card? Meaning that you could have multiply saves on the 3ds flashcard or is it only one? The descriptions that are given are really vague.


 
The big sd card is the default one,


----------



## mkdms14 (Jul 14, 2013)

Mementos said:


> The big sd card is the default one,


 
Thanks for clarifying it did not know saves were stored on the SD card in the system.


----------



## Mementos (Jul 14, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> Thanks for clarifying it did not know saves were stored on the SD card in the system.


 
They aren't normally, but since they are using an exploit, they are able to read/write saves from/to the sd card  Like on wii, where Dios mios is able to save game cube games to an sd card


----------



## wiewcw (Jul 14, 2013)

Mementos please show me info about exploit and what "they" could do over it.... After reading your post it could be possible that you're from "Gateway" or you just trying to impress someone... Info without source is not real info but just speculation.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 14, 2013)

And the winks... THE WINKS!


----------



## Mementos (Jul 14, 2013)

wiewcw said:


> Mementos please show me info about exploit and what "they" could do over it.... After reading your post it could be possible that you're from "Gateway" or you just trying to impress someone... Info without source is not real info but just speculation.


 
I never claimed that i have acknowledged about any new kernel exploit  I just said, the fact that neimod/yellows8 didn't find another one till now, doesn't mean another team hasn't found one. That was related to those people, wo said, that Gateway is blocked on 5.x/6.x due the kernel exploit, which yellow and neimod used/found. Cause no one knows which exploit they are using, if its really the neimod/yellow one or their own. (The fact that they are using an ds card especially, makes me thinking that its may another one but thats just imho and speculating). So, all I wanted to say, people should be patient, I think after it gets released, some people find out which exploit got used


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 14, 2013)

Gah! All the arguing about speculations... Does anyone have any news from Gateway since the last news update?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 14, 2013)

ichichfly said:


> It is very unlikely that a new kernel-mode exploit need new hardware. As a new kernel-mode exploit would only need some small edits on the save file.
> the 3DS has 3 privilege mods or more
> the first is the mode where the game runs in this mode doesn't allow direct access to most of the hardware (the game uses the svc for example to talk to this parts of the hardware) there may are exceptions but not really worth explaining as you won't see them on any published game. There are even flags to prevent the game from using some svcs.
> The other modes have more rights --> some are allowed to speak to the hardware directly other have the permission the allocate a executable area or write to executable arrears <-- this is what you need to lunch homebrew or a backup
> ...


Things often fall apart in implementation though.

After all, in theory it should be simplistic for a flash cart to update the presented header to get past a whitelist check, but we see tons of carts that don't for various reasons (like I said the AK2i is a prime example, according to AKAIO devs it ran out of internal space for the data required to be presented).


----------



## wiewcw (Jul 14, 2013)

OK, but here most of users trying to tell the story about Gateway stuff and how it will work... I am confused - very confused of lack of info from them... So if it was from begining based on exploit 4.5-5.X that was fixed by Nintendo why they lied from begining. But if it is based on exploit - question is what kind of exploit - kernel or user mode. They're acting like team that did not know what they have and what to deal with that...


----------



## SaintTsubasa (Jul 14, 2013)

Exiron said:


> They sent me this:
> 
> "We are now accepting payments for Gateway 3ds,which will be released in 10
> days.Please send the payment for your preorders(You should receive the
> ...


 
Where will you be ordering from?


----------



## Exiron (Jul 14, 2013)

SaintTsubasa said:


> Where will you be ordering from?


I will just wait and see, I won't buy those 50 cards they ask me because I'm poor


----------



## SaintTsubasa (Jul 15, 2013)

Exiron said:


> I will just wait and see, I won't buy those 50 cards they ask me because I'm poor


 
Of course. The only problem with this is that whoever is bringing them to Argentina will charge over 1000 pesos for sure


----------



## Judas18 (Jul 15, 2013)

£56 oh my lord Jesus! My birthday is in 3 weeks so I guess I could ask my parents to get it for me but I'm on firmware 5.x and I'm not really sure if I trust Gateway to update to work on 6.x. Hmmmmm dilemma indeed.

Then again I could get it on my credit card later. Very hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 15, 2013)

Judas18 said:


> £56 oh my lord Jesus! My birthday is in 3 weeks so I guess I could ask my parents to get it for me but I'm on firmware 5.x and I'm not really sure if I trust Gateway to update to work on 6.x. Hmmmmm dilemma indeed.


 
Get something more useful. Like a chocolate teapot.


----------



## Judas18 (Jul 15, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Get something more useful. Like a chocolate teapot.


 
I like your thinking!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 15, 2013)

Judas18 said:


> £56 oh my lord Jesus! My birthday is in 3 weeks so I guess I could ask my parents to get it for me but I'm on firmware 5.x and I'm not really sure if I trust Gateway to update to work on 6.x. Hmmmmm dilemma indeed.
> 
> Then again I could get it on my credit card later. Very hmmmmmmmm.


 

No, don't waste your birthday gift on something that could backfire. buy a fish or something.


----------



## Judas18 (Jul 15, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> No, don't waste your birthday gift on something that could backfire. buy a fish or something.


 
Also a good point. I'll get a spider =D


----------



## Exiron (Jul 15, 2013)

SaintTsubasa said:


> Of course. The only problem with this is that whoever is bringing them to Argentina will charge over 1000 pesos for sure


Yeah I know, I'll try to have a friend witha  credit card to order at least one for me


----------



## Prior22 (Jul 15, 2013)

I get that Gateway can only read one 3DS game per microSD.  But can we still have other content on the microsd (like old DS saves).  I'm just not sure if Gateway can only read the 3DS rom if its the only piece of content on the card.


----------



## idleft (Jul 15, 2013)

Prior22 said:


> I get that Gateway can only read one 3DS game per microSD. But can we still have other content on the microsd (like old DS saves). I'm just not sure if Gateway can only read the 3DS rom if its the only piece of content on the card.


 
I guess not. Since they have claimed that there will be a one game per card situation. It is not likely that the roms can be part of the content on the card.

I read most of the posts. You guys are having some really SERIOUS discussion here. LoL. Just calm down. Haters always hate. I also noticed that most of the newcomers tend to believe this card will finally come out. I don't know whether it‘s because the old guys have some so many unpleasant experiences. 

I mean we should have more patience. If it is a fraud, it will finally be disclosed. If it is true, it will be a happy ending for all of us. For those pre-orderers, they are like lottery buyers. Take the risk means earlier experience. Good like with you all~


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jul 15, 2013)

I send an email to Gateway last week and asked them if they can give an indication of the time they need to release an update that will make the card work on 5.x. Will it be weeks or months? They answered: "We don't know."

So I will not expect anything soon.


----------



## BORODA (Jul 15, 2013)

Schaapje82 said:


> I send an email to Gateway last week and asked them if they can give an indication of the time they need to release an update that will make the card work on 5.x. Will it be weeks or months? They answered: We don't know.
> 
> So I will not expect anything soon.


Well, that seems like we are not getting an update at all as they don't have the exploit for the newer firmware and will look for it after they release the 4.5 version. They will probably find nothing. That's bad. I hope my 3ds arrives with 4.5 or older firmware.


----------



## lafleche (Jul 15, 2013)

This card becomes less attractive each time I read this topic

I guess that the upcomming new games will include a mandatory 5.x or even 6.x update. Meaning you need a second 3DS if you want to play these games as updating a 4.5 3ds will break the gateway compatibility..

Unless they announce a 5.x/6.x firmware update I just keep on playing with my dsi-xl (I still have a lot of nice games unplayed for that console) and wait for the next flashcard to happen.


----------



## THE_DBX (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello,
Do you know the actual firmware when you buy a new console 3ds xl?
Tks


----------



## BORODA (Jul 15, 2013)

THE_DBX said:


> Hello,
> Do you know the actual firmware when you buy a new console 3ds xl?
> Tks


I ordered one from amazon.de on friday. I don't know when I'll receive it, but I'll post the firmware number when I'll get it.


----------



## LDAsh (Jul 15, 2013)

lafleche said:


> Meaning you need a second 3DS if you want to play these games...


A great argument for those who say "I pirate games because I can't afford to buy them", but seemingly can blindly throw money down the toilet on this 'masterBateway3DS' cart that may or may not work, plus a whole extra console, just to play 1 game at a time.  These people should know, the console itself was already designed to play 1 game at a time.  Anyone who gets ripped off by this caper plainly deserves it.


----------



## BORODA (Jul 15, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> A great argument for those who say "I pirate games because I can't afford to buy them", but seemingly can blindly throw money down the toilet on this 'masterBateway3DS' cart that may or may not work, plus a whole extra console, just to play 1 game at a time. These people should know, the console itself was already designed to play 1 game at a time. Anyone who gets ripped off by this caper plainly deserves it.


Your argument is not absolutely valid. There *are* people that can't afford the games for the prices they are sold in some countries (including mine). I've made a few calculation, and to buy 12 games I want for 3ds I'll need 2,5 my monthly salaries. Also, I've saved money to buy 3ds for 4 month, and partially worked overtime to get it and I'm not blindly throwing money into Gateway if my 3DS arrives with 5.x+ firmware. I agree that there are people who are cheapshits and can afford 2-3 games a month easily without hitting their budget with a hammer and they will, for sure, buy another 3DS with 4.5 firmware to simply play pirated games and whine their asses off when it stops working instead of simply supporting game developers.


----------



## f0rCe (Jul 15, 2013)

THE_DBX said:


> Hello,
> Do you know the actual firmware when you buy a new console 3ds xl?
> Tks


Bought one (silver) on saturday on a local store (Media Markt). FW 4.2.0-9E.


----------



## THE_DBX (Jul 15, 2013)

Cool...tks


----------



## Daku93 (Jul 15, 2013)

f0rCe said:


> Bought one (silver) on saturday on a local store (Media Markt). FW 4.2.0-9E.


 

That's great. I hope that is true for black XLs ordered from Amazon as well. I just ordered one and if it's higher than 4.5 I guess I'll just send it back.


----------



## Chocolina (Jul 15, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Sure, it was confusing and/or misleading. But you said you were on 5.x before Gateway was even announced, so Gateway not working on 5.x at the moment shouldn't be relevant, because you're already at it.
> 
> You can't just call something a scam because you were mis/uninformed about a product. Just because they said it doesn't work on 6.x, that doesn't mean it works on 5.x. Also, they're working on getting it working on 5.x, so until they say "Well, we can't get it work past 4.5 ever" just be patient.


I call it a scam because being blocked on 6 was apparently worthy information to share, when all the time 5's been blocked for months but chose this time to mention it.
I'm not going to "be patient" and have a $80 lump of useless plastic shipped to me, on the "hope" 5x will be exploited/patched. I'm going to cancel my order, free up/get back my $80, and wait for a day Gateway actually does become useful.

And like you said... I was on 5 way before Gateway was announced, alot of us were, so you can't blame people for believing Gateway was working for 5x. I had to update to 5x to do a system-transfer all the way back in early April, 2 months before Gateway was announced. Not any FAQ or QA from that point until just a few days ago was 4.5 ever brought up being as the only compatible firmware. Firmware version information has always been the root to all hack-guides when hacking any console or system, and to withhold that information is where I can scam/bullshit.

So until 5x is exploited, it should be assumed to be Gateway-proof until otherwise. So I'm taking back my order until that day comes, not wait for it to be shipped to me, with no purpose but to wait. $80 back in my pocket can buy this-week's groceries, or Rune Factory 4.


----------



## Some1CP (Jul 15, 2013)

Are there roms of 3DS games? As far as I know only a few were hacked and few people know where to download. (I'm not asking for download links, don't give me a warn or report me or something)


----------



## Judas18 (Jul 15, 2013)

Some1CP said:


> Are there roms of 3DS games? As far as I know only a few were hacked and few people know where to download. (I'm not asking for download links, don't give me a warn or report me or something)


 
There are many 3DS roms yes.


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jul 15, 2013)

Some1CP said:


> Are there roms of 3DS games? As far as I know only a few were hacked and few people know where to download. (I'm not asking for download links, don't give me a warn or report me or something)


 
Only 273.
Few people know where to download? If you know where to download anything, then this is no problem either.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

If by "few people know where to download" you mean "few people know how to use Google" then you would be correct.


----------



## Coto (Jul 15, 2013)

fyi, to run apps, you need an exploit *AND *from the video, games are run from the system menu (which does firmware checks, looking to update if the game says so). This mean, without a way of revoking RSA encryption/decryption, the *only way to run games, are as-is, and will require system updates everytime those are launched from the OS Menu.*

In other words, you will be able to play earlier games, but if newer require higher firmwares, you won't without updating , and will break gateway compatibility- So no way to remove updates for now


----------



## Devin (Jul 15, 2013)

Coto said:


> fyi, to run apps, you need an exploit *AND *from the video, games are run from the system menu (which does firmware checks, looking to update if the game says so). This mean, without a way of revoking RSA encryption/decryption, the *only way to run games, are as-is, and will require system updates everytime those are launched from the OS Menu.*
> 
> In other words, you will be able to play earlier games, but if newer require higher firmwares, you won't without updating , and will break gateway compatibility- So no way to remove updates for now


 

Question is what exactly does the blue card do? They don't insert one in the 3DS in the demonstration video, so they must have stuck one in before the demonstration(?). Whatever it is, it doesn't need to be inserted whenever you start a new game if you'd inserted it previously.


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 15, 2013)

^^ 

They probably "prepared" the system before the demonstration. 
Some had said that they think you will have to "prepared the system every time you power cycle and if that's the case I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## reaper527 (Jul 15, 2013)

stephysanrio said:


> ^^
> 
> They probably "prepared" the system before the demonstration.
> Some had said that they think you will have to "prepared the system every time you power cycle and if that's the case I wouldn't be surprised.


 
it's not like you have to power cycle that often. you can put the 3ds in standby mode when you aren't using it. if the rumor about having to re-do the exploit portion every power cycle is true, it is basically akin to a tethered iphone jailbreak (with the exception that it won't run unsigned code).


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 15, 2013)

True but you know how people whine & complain.
I personally don't like hacks like that on an iphone /:


----------



## Devin (Jul 15, 2013)

New Video!



And some info. The Gateway's storing saves somehow on the 3DS' SD Card in real time when you exit the game via the home button, and restores the save to the GW3DS once you start the ROM. First units ship this week.



> As promised a quick video showing the Gateway backup swap with working save game transfer. We are automatically transferring the save game data to and from the Gateway cart to the 3DS SD card in real time at rom launch and Home button press !


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 15, 2013)

Still skeptical.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 15, 2013)

Devin said:


> New Video!


Hmm... SD swapping off camera, but alright, I'll bite.


----------



## Devin (Jul 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Hmm... SD swapping off camera, but alright, I'll bite.


 

I'm personally looking forward to see what else they can do. Keeping their promise on working on restoring saves gives them some merit in my opinion.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 15, 2013)

Devin said:


> I'm personally looking forward to see what else they can do. Keeping their promise on working on restoring saves gives them some merit in my opinion.


 

Agreed. 30 minutes ago, I just received a (albeit generic) reply to the Firmware question:

We will post news when 5.x and 6.x compatibility is achieved.


----------



## VLinh (Jul 15, 2013)

Great to hear that they ship this week! Can't wait for Devin's Review on it.

If this does eventually work with newer firmwares soon, man GBATemp is going to haywire when Pokemon X and Y comes out. I still recall this website being flooded back in the good old days lol


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 15, 2013)

The save game swapping is impressive if it works like in the video. At the same time though, it would seem to need more of an exploit to work, which gives me less faith in it working post 4.5.


----------



## enigma85 (Jul 15, 2013)

great for the save game issue being solved! Now fix the issue of only 5% of 3ds owners can use it. Not working on 5.x was a bigger problem in my eyes than save games. XD


----------



## Boy12 (Jul 15, 2013)

Mmm... Buy it, or not buy it, I still don't know 
I think I am not gonna buy it (at least for now) until another flashcard comes out, or if they are gonna implement a browsing menu (so you don't have to swap games any more).
Still, this could be pretty useful to search for exploits, you can search in every game.
EDIT: I just saw Resident Evil: Revelations in the trailer, maybe for this game I'll change my mind 
But yeah, I still don't know, probably gonna wait 'till a better card comes out.


----------



## enigma85 (Jul 15, 2013)

Boy12 said:


> Mmm... Buy it, or not buy it, I still don't know
> I think I am not gonna buy it (at least for now) until another flashcard comes out, or if they are gonna implement a browsing menu (so you don't have to swap games any more).
> Still, this could be pretty useful to search for exploits, you can search in every game.
> EDIT: I just saw Resident Evil: Revelations in the trailer, maybe for this game I'll change my mind
> But yeah, I still don't know, probably gonna wait 'till a better card comes out.


 
I pre-ordered one just cause, unfortunately my 3DS XL is on 5.x and my daughter apparently updated my original 3ds without me knowing. but I'm hoping they get 5.x working otherwise damn a waste of $80 lol, no biggie for me been buying flashcarts since the GBC and know you win some and you lose some.  I use my 3ds xl for my DSTWO anyways. I literally have 1 3DS game.


----------



## theshape (Jul 15, 2013)

I bought a 3ds xl blue/black from ebay brand new 2 weeks ago and it came default with 4.2 firmware so I should be good with this card.


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 16, 2013)

What is the highest firmware version preloaded on a 3ds that is new and sold in stores in the US, like Walmart, Gamestop, etc..?  What are the chances of finding one that has firmware 4.5 or less on it new?  Is there any way to tell by looking at the box?


----------



## beundertaker (Jul 16, 2013)

made this account to rant, been lurking over the Gateway for too long

it's a 1st gen device. hell yeah it's going to be expensive and hell yeah it's going to lack some features you take for granted. 1 rom? oh well. Make sure you have a laptop handy when you want to switch.
so what if it can currently only run in 4.5 firmware. The moment I read this I got my ass to walmart, bought a regular 3ds, peeled the id tags and returned it. The walmart 3ds is at 2.3 firmware or some shit. You have no excuse other than your laziness.
Protest all you want, but the sales will be very respectable for this item.

4.5 is going to be the new PS3 3.55 for quite some time. Gateway probably won't even bother getting the bitch to run in 5.X and 6.X


----------



## beundertaker (Jul 16, 2013)

morrison22 said:


> What is the highest firmware version preloaded on a 3ds that is new and sold in stores in the US, like Walmart, Gamestop, etc..? What are the chances of finding one that has firmware 4.5 or less on it new? Is there any way to tell by looking at the box?


 
obviously it's going to be vary but it's odds on favorite. when PS3 3.55 firmware was out the retailers had 3.41s in stock. the factory settings are months behind the actual firmware count.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, right now I'd expect 5.x to be the highest.  Generally you want to go to stores that are going to have units that have sat on the shelves for a while.  Places that aren't too busy, or maybe places that you might not immediately thing of to buy videogames.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Yeah, right now I'd expect 5.x to be the highest. Generally you want to go to stores that are going to have units that have sat on the shelves for a while. Places that aren't too busy, or maybe places that you might not immediately thing of to buy videogames.


I wish we had a place like that here. We only have Gamestop, Target, and Best Buy. Target would probably be the Best Bet, but not by much.


----------



## Boy12 (Jul 16, 2013)

enigma85 said:


> I pre-ordered one just cause, unfortunately my 3DS XL is on 5.x and my daughter apparently updated my original 3ds without me knowing. but I'm hoping they get 5.x working otherwise damn a waste of $80 lol, no biggie for me been buying flashcarts since the GBC and know you win some and you lose some.  I use my 3ds xl for my DSTWO anyways. I literally have 1 3DS game.


Wow, there exist flashcard's even for GBC o_0



Pedeadstrian said:


> I wish we had a place like that here. We only have Gamestop, Target, and Best Buy. Target would probably be the Best Bet, but not by much.


 
Well, actually back in 2007 (or sometime around that) you could buy a flashcard just in your local videogame store, or in a toy shop, in Holland!
But it's illegal now, which is too bad...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 16, 2013)

Boy12 said:


> Well, actually back in 2007 (or sometime around that) you could buy a flashcard just in your local videogame store, or in a toy shop, in Holland!
> But it's illegal now, which is too bad...


It's okay to buy pot and prostitutes, but not flashcards? Hmm...


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jul 16, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> It's okay to buy pot and prostitutes, but not flashcards? Hmm...


 
LOL! 
Probably our government isn't making money on the flashcards...


----------



## ichichfly (Jul 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Things often fall apart in implementation though.
> 
> After all, in theory it should be simplistic for a flash cart to update the presented header to get past a whitelist check, but we see tons of carts that don't for various reasons (like I said the AK2i is a prime example, according to AKAIO devs it ran out of internal space for the data required to be presented).


Well this sometimes happen this is something different the only way this card would need a revision because of an Kernel exploit from User-Mode was fixed is if they only have a exploit in a function that is not allowed for some games(but most games use the same access permissions). All other things are very unlikely(5%). A Kernel exploit from User-Mode on the 3DS is like this you can inject a stack from your User-Mode exploit this allows you to tell the program where to jump like this jump to this address and set r0,r1,r2,r3(depends on call) to some parameter than jump to doAPIcall(wtf) were wtf are the parameter to exploit something in the Kernel ). You cant execute your own code directly from a user mode exploit as the 3DS has some sort of DEP.

Btw: Still think this flashcard is a fake

add: The new checks from nin for DS cards are more complex than just a simple white-list check.

They do something like this ok lets read from below 0x4000 a normal DS card would bug up and read from 8000h+(addr AND 1FFh) so if that doesn't happen the card is faked (to make the card working again the card must be updated not only some data on an extra flash chip)


----------



## tHciNc (Jul 16, 2013)

Still haven't seen any evidence that units with 5.XX are on the shelves anywhere. That means you are pretty much guaranteed that it will have 4.XX on it.


----------



## remlei (Jul 16, 2013)

not buying this until

- a sort of game manager or something to handle multiple games in 1 SD card
- makes games regionless
- ability to dump games by your self (not teh pirate downloadz)


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 16, 2013)

tHciNc said:


> Still haven't seen any evidence that units with 5.XX are on the shelves anywhere. That means you are pretty much guaranteed that it will have 4.XX on it.


 

Animal Crossing Ltd Edt has 5.X.
All new editions released after this will have 5.X.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Jul 16, 2013)

remlei said:


> not buying this until
> 
> - a sort of game manager or something to handle multiple games in 1 SD card
> - makes games regionless
> - ability to dump games by your self (not teh pirate downloadz)


 
I'm going to wait until christmas (or something like that) 

hopefully it will support 6.xx then...


----------



## Rydian (Jul 16, 2013)

ichichfly said:


> Well this sometimes happen this is something different the only way this card would need a revision because of an Kernel exploit from User-Mode was fixed is if they only have a exploit in a function that is not allowed for some games(but most games use the same access permissions). All other things are very unlikely(5%). A Kernel exploit from User-Mode on the 3DS is like this you can inject a stack from your User-Mode exploit this allows you to tell the program where to jump like this jump to this address and set r0,r1,r2,r3(depends on call) to some parameter than jump to doAPIcall(wtf) were wtf are the parameter to exploit something in the Kernel ). You cant execute your own code directly from a user mode exploit as the 3DS has some sort of DEP.
> 
> Btw: Still think this flashcard is a fake
> 
> ...


I'm talking about getting the cart to boot, not anti-AP checks.  It's checking for header and ROM data, which _in theory_ should be (and is!) simple to update.

Yes 9/10 flash cart models out there do not work on the latest 3DS firmware, because they can't be updated.  This has nothing to do with the theory, it's with the hardware (and the support from the team to a lesser extent).


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 16, 2013)

I've preordered!

I'm hoping newer games, which will require higher firmware updates to play, will be fixed in some form, to work with this cart.

PS. Rydian, I like your avatar! Haha!


----------



## agimann (Jul 16, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> I've preordered!
> 
> I'm hoping newer games, which will require higher firmware updates to play, will be fixed in some form, to work with this cart.
> 
> PS. Rydian, I like your avatar! Haha!


 

Wonder where you preordered from even though I'm not located in America


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 16, 2013)

agimann said:


> Wonder where you preordered from even though I'm not located in America


 

I'm not sure if giving a site name is against the T&A on this site, however, I bought mine from one of the listed retailers on their site


----------



## agimann (Jul 16, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> I'm not sure if giving a site name is against the T&A on this site, however, I bought mine from one of the listed retailers on their site


 

That's fine, I also know a retailer from Norway on the same list, I will check with them  thanks


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Jul 16, 2013)

Coto said:


> I bought project x zone, wanted to start up the game then it prompted me for an update. Which I didn't so the game's been sitting there.
> Now, regarding updates inside cartridges...
> 
> *I would like to know if gateway 3ds card bypasses updates, or if newer games even boot with older firmwares (like proyect x zone).*


 
my limited copy of P X Z updated my 3DS to 4.4.0-6U


----------



## ichichfly (Jul 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I'm talking about getting the cart to boot, not anti-AP checks. It's checking for header and ROM data, which _in theory_ should be (and is!) simple to update.
> 
> Yes 9/10 flash cart models out there do not work on the latest 3DS firmware, because they can't be updated. This has nothing to do with the theory, it's with the hardware (and the support from the team to a lesser extent).


No this is not only an AP it is also checked when the 3DS starts a DS card (only for some header)


----------



## chitoviciao (Jul 16, 2013)

It is said that monster Hunter 3 ultimate's pack is 4.5
Can any of you confirm that?


----------



## Scope92 (Jul 16, 2013)

I haven't been on the forums for a long while, but are any lists of games with minimum required firmwares to play on the 3ds? And is updating the 3ds to the latest unblocked firmware, which currently seems to be 4.5, give new features from previous firmwares regarding on what you can do with Gateway? For example, saving on SD cards is only support on 4.5+ or something like that.

And lastly, to upgrade to 4.5 specifically I just have to boot a game with that update, right? Frankly, I've never encountered any required updates from any 3ds games I've played. Granted they were mostly older games of the handheld, and the fact that I sometimes update the 3ds just to connect to eShop.


----------



## beundertaker (Jul 16, 2013)

so many entitled babies. It's a gen 1 flashcard. So many people here want R4 features for less than an R4 price.

I'll be enjoying games I would have otherwise not purchased, it's more than worth the price. nintendo won't get a penny from me (besides hardware sales) until they end region blocking.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 17, 2013)

beundertaker said:


> so many entitled babies. It's a gen 1 flashcard. So many people here want R4 features for less than an R4 price.
> 
> I'll be enjoying games I would have otherwise not purchased, it's more than worth the price. nintendo won't get a penny from me (besides hardware sales) until they end region blocking.


 

Entitled pirates?


----------



## beundertaker (Jul 17, 2013)

Rytoast said:


> Entitled pirates?


 
it's pretty much an oxymoron but you should check out some of the garbage that people spew on the original gateway 3ds thread. It's no wonder it was locked due to trolls trolling trolls and other nonsense.


----------



## hhs (Jul 17, 2013)

I posted this in the SMT thread but I figure it's worth a shot here too since it's about Gateway. We know what firmware monster hunter updates to and what project x zone updates to but what about SMT4. I'd like to buy it legit but I don't want to ruin my chance at the flash card.


----------



## mike10 (Jul 17, 2013)

they just put out a new video


----------



## ferret7463 (Jul 17, 2013)

mike10 said:


> they just put out a new video




Uhhhh, a little late there quick Draw McGraw....


----------



## mike10 (Jul 17, 2013)

ferret7463 said:


> Uhhhh, a little late there quick Draw McGraw....


 
 weird it only showed up in my subscription box about a hour ago


----------



## Green Cat (Jul 17, 2013)

mike10 said:


> weird it only showed up in my subscription box about a hour ago


 
The video was unlisted when first posted here, so it would not show up in subscription/search/videos uploaded by the user until they made it public.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 17, 2013)

beundertaker said:


> it's pretty much an oxymoron but you should check out some of the garbage that people spew on the original gateway 3ds thread. It's no wonder it was locked due to trolls trolling trolls and other nonsense.


 

Oh, trust me. I read all that. Now it's just people asking questions that they could easily google, or others stating that they will or will not buy it.  :/


----------



## Boy12 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> It's okay to buy pot and prostitutes, but not flashcards? Hmm...


 
Haha, i was thinking of it right now, and it actually makes no sense!
But yeah, about the prostitutes, that's not so true :S
But in Amsterdam you can buy weed in around almost every corner, it get's f*cking annoying...
But let's stay on topic now!


----------



## Prior22 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm considering getting the Mario Kart 7 XL bundle.  Does the XL being pre-installed with a game matter in terms of Gateway being useable?  I'm assuming it doesn't matter, I just wanted to make sure.  I'd like to get the bundle since it costs the same as a standard XL, and would give me a game to play until the Gateway review from Devin is submitted.


----------



## Hardline (Jul 17, 2013)

if you do buy  Mario Kart 7 XL bundle.. and ( you will play online you must go to eShop and download MARIO KART 1.1 UPDATE)


----------



## Daku93 (Jul 17, 2013)

chitoviciao said:


> It is said that monster Hunter 3 ultimate's pack is 4.5
> Can any of you confirm that?


 

Well since my black 3DS XL without Monster Hunter came with 4.5.0-10E today, I guess it is the same for the bundle version, since it came out even earlier.


----------



## Prior22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hardline said:


> if you do buy Mario Kart 7 XL bundle.. and ( you will play online you must go to eShop and download MARIO KART 1.1 UPDATE)


 
Not really interested in online play in general.  Just wanted to know if bundled versions of XL's are capable of using Gateway.  And I'm not much of a red fan (so that eliminates the 3D Land bundle).


----------



## Devin (Jul 17, 2013)

Prior22 said:


> Not really interested in online play in general. Just wanted to know if bundled versions of XL's are capable of using Gateway. And I'm not much of a red fan (so that eliminates the 3D Land bundle).


 

The Mario Kart 7 bundle would be fine, as I believe it was released  December of 2012. Just check the back to make sure it says 2012.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 17, 2013)

Prior22 said:


> Not really interested in online play in general. Just wanted to know if bundled versions of XL's are capable of using Gateway. And I'm not much of a red fan (so that eliminates the 3D Land bundle).


 

If your XL is on firmware 4.5 or below, then it'll work with Gateway. (However, updating to 4.2-4.5 is necessary for the cart to work).


EDIT:

Did I misread the question, asked? Been up all night, so it's a possibility. If so, sorry for my -accidentally-irrelevant response! Haha!


----------



## Prior22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Devin said:


> The Mario Kart 7 bundle would be fine, as I believe it was released December of 2012. Just check the back to make sure it says 2012.


 
The firmware is definitely 4.5 or below.  I just wanted to confirm having a game pre-installed would have no effect on using a Gateway card.  Are you certain pre bunded systems, in general, are gateway capable (assuming firmware is 4.5 or below).


----------



## Devin (Jul 17, 2013)

Prior22 said:


> The firmware is definitely 4.5 or below. I just wanted to confirm having a game pre-installed would have no effect on using a Gateway card. Are you certain pre bunded systems, in general, are gateway capable (assuming firmware is 4.5 or below).


 

I don't see why they wouldn't be. They're normal 3DS', but with the Mario Kart 7 license.


----------



## hhs (Jul 17, 2013)

That feel when you ask if anyone knows what firmware SMT4 requires and everyone ignores you and talks about monster hunter and mario kart firmwares. 

I've tried asking everywhere.


----------



## Codc (Jul 17, 2013)

hhs said:


> That feel when you ask if anyone knows what firmware SMT4 requires and everyone ignores you and talks about monster hunter and mario kart firmwares.
> 
> I've tried asking everywhere.


 
I know that feel. We should know for sure when somebody dumps the ROM


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 17, 2013)

Codc said:


> I know that feel. We should know for sure when somebody dumps the ROM


All we need is for someone who has a 4.5 3DS try playing SMTIV and see if it asks them to update. It's as simple as that.


----------



## GalatasarayEken (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm on 4.2 what does this mean? 

and I didn't get the update to 4.5 part, care to explain please? 

- Cute Mew ;3


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 18, 2013)

GalatasarayEken said:


> I'm on 4.2 what does this mean?
> 
> and I didn't get the update to 4.5 part, care to explain please?
> 
> - Cute Mew ;3


 
You're good! Don't worry!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 18, 2013)

GalatasarayEken said:


> I'm on 4.2 what does this mean?
> 
> and I didn't get the update to 4.5 part, care to explain please?
> 
> - Cute Mew ;3


 
As long as your system stays the way it is you will have no problem.

This is a list of 3DS system firmwares. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_3DS_system_software

6.1 is the newest, and 4.2 is clearly much older. As Nintendo releases new firmwares, carts get blocked. (usually.)

If you upgrade, the Gateway will become unusable at this time. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## tropireno (Jul 18, 2013)

hhs said:


> That feel when you ask if anyone knows what firmware SMT4 requires and everyone ignores you and talks about monster hunter and mario kart firmwares.
> 
> I've tried asking everywhere.


 
Just started SMT IV on my 4.5 3DS and it worked.  No prompt to update came up.


----------



## Codc (Jul 18, 2013)

tropireno said:


> Just started SMT IV on my 4.5 3DS and it worked. No prompt to update came up.


 
Great news


----------



## Liwern (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi guys I just bought a 3ds xl. Its verson 4.4!
Where can I get a gateway card now? Living in Malaysia. Need one that ships internationally.
Codc, where did you get yours?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 18, 2013)

Liwern said:


> Hi guys I just bought a 3ds xl. Its verson 4.4!
> Where can I get a gateway card now? Living in Malaysia. Need one that ships internationally.
> Codc, where did you get yours?


 
on their site, they have a 'retailers' section, and it shows different sites, based on country 



Also, question, for you guys... do a lotta 3DS games require you to update your system before playing? Or just very few? 'Cause I know with Sony, they make it VERY hard  and whatnot.


----------



## Liwern (Jul 18, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> on their site, they have a 'retailers' section, and it shows different sites, based on country
> 
> 
> 
> Also, question, for you guys... do a lotta 3DS games require you to update your system before playing? Or just very few? 'Cause I know with Sony, they make it VERY hard and whatnot.


 
As per Codc above, he did test with latest SMT4 right? And no update prompted.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 18, 2013)

Liwern said:


> As per Codc above, he did test with latest SMT4 right? And no update prompted.


 
Ah! Well, now I feel silly for asking such a question. Haha! Thanks for the update! (Get it? Update?! Hahahaaha-oh, I don't either...)


So this means that some games which hold a base update of, let's say, (made this up) 7.5.0.XX, won't push the update on you and you can still play that game on 4.5! Sweet!  I hope they go this route with Zelda, Pokemon, and Smash... I'm sure they won't though haha!


Are forced updates from games very common on the 3DS?


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 19, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> So this means that some games which hold a base update of, let's say, (made this up) 7.5.0.XX, won't push the update on you and you can still play that game on 4.5! Sweet!


 
No, it will force you to update if it contains a higher version than your 3DS' firmware. The SMT4 cartridge doesn't have an update past 4.5 present on it, that's all he stated.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 19, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> No, it will force you to update if it contains a higher version than your 3DS' firmware. The SMT4 cartridge doesn't have an update past 4.5 present on it, that's all he stated.


 
Oh, so he's already on a firmware which supports it? God, that's misleading.


----------



## Liwern (Jul 19, 2013)

So you mean the new SMT4 only comes with 4.5 in it? Hmm I find it weird, as its quite a new Game and yet carrying such old firmware


----------



## Codc (Jul 19, 2013)

Liwern said:


> So you mean the new SMT4 only comes with 4.5 in it? Hmm I find it weird, as its quite a new Game and yet carrying such old firmware


 
It's not really weird when you think about it. It came out in Japan 2 months ago so they probably didnt bother changing the firmware on it.


----------



## Liwern (Jul 19, 2013)

Can someone confirm if it really forces us to update? Coz I'm about to make payment for the card.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 19, 2013)

Liwern said:


> Can someone confirm if it really forces us to update? Coz I'm about to make payment for the card.


Confirm if Gateway forces you to update? Maybe, depending on your firmware, but it won't force you to update past 4.5, the firmware you need to run it.


----------



## Liwern (Jul 19, 2013)

I mean, confirm new games will force us to update past the 4.5?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 19, 2013)

Liwern said:


> I mean, confirm new games will force us to update past the 4.5?


Well, it looks like Mario and Luigi Dream Team will install 5.x, but until those new games come out, we won't know.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 19, 2013)

My friend had SMT4 and it didn't ask him to upgrade the firmware, however, when he tried to download the DLCs it obviously asked him to upgrade to do so.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 19, 2013)

Rob Blou said:


> My friend had SMT4 and it didn't ask him to upgrade the firmware, however, when he tried to download the DLCs it obviously asked him to upgrade to do so.


Yep, in order to even access the eShop, you have to update. So it's best to use Gateway to try all of the older games, and once you're done with them, buy the rest of the games you want to play. Of course, this is just my opinion, but I doubt Gateway will last very long. Great for the games that are already released, but upcoming ones? Meh.


----------



## Liwern (Jul 19, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Well, it looks like Mario and Luigi Dream Team will install 5.x, but until those new games come out, we won't know.


Can we choose not to update when it prompts us?

Also, I now have an r4i Gold. Can I use both gateway and r4i? R4i for ds games and gateway for 3ds. I just need to swap the carts right. I don't know how gateway works, whether it tempers with my firmware or not. That's why Im asking


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 19, 2013)

Liwern said:


> Can we choose not to update when it prompts us?


 

Yes but you can't play that game if it asks for a higher firmware.



Liwern said:


> Also, I now have an r4i Gold. Can I use both gateway and r4i? R4i for ds games and gateway for 3ds. I just need to swap the carts right. I don't know how gateway works, whether it tempers with my firmware or not. That's why Im asking


 

And yup you can.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 19, 2013)

Liwern said:


> Also, I now have an r4i Gold. Can I use both gateway and r4i? R4i for ds games and gateway for 3ds. I just need to swap the carts right. I don't know how gateway works, whether it tempers with my firmware or not. That's why Im asking


 
Please try to use the 'edit' button next time.



And yep! You can deny the update. Also, the dude above me answered your second question.


----------



## Liwern (Jul 19, 2013)

So to summarize the worst case scenario will be paying 80 bucks for 200 games.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 19, 2013)

Liwern said:


> So to summarize the worst case scenario will be paying 80 bucks for 200 games.


No, the worse case scenario is that it doesn't work at all. But it most likely will, so the worst case scenario is you paying $80 then accidentally updating and blocking Gateway.


----------



## Liwern (Jul 19, 2013)

Lol I'm not gonna update it. Heck I even skipped the online settings thingy.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 20, 2013)

Soooo... A "fortnight" from their last announcement ends this Thursday, am I correct?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 20, 2013)

I wouldn't know, I was born after the 15th century. But yes, within a fortnight means they have until the 25th, assuming they don't get delayed again.


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 20, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I wouldn't know, I was born after the 15th century. But yes, within a fortnight means they have until the 25th, assuming they don't get delayed again.


 
You quoted the wrong mistress, nubbins.


----------



## Devin (Jul 20, 2013)

> we should ship it this week. It is ready, just thinking about wether we wait on
> a small update or ship as it is (we are almost done with some new functions).


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 20, 2013)

You should answer saying "send as it is and release update later"

They gotta be kidding me if they delay this again....


----------



## Devin (Jul 20, 2013)

stephysanrio said:


> You should answer saying "send as it is and release update later"
> 
> They gotta be kidding me if they delay this again....


 

It's not supposed to be "out" until a fortnight from the announcement, which is the 25th. They've got time. Not much, but some.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Jul 20, 2013)

If they're sending you the review sample then it would be best for them to just wait for update, if it's days away.


----------



## taritas (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm confused, when did the gateway be made available so it could be bought?


----------



## Cartmanuk (Jul 20, 2013)

taritas said:


> I'm confused, when did the gateway be made available so it could be bought?


Pre-orders opened this week.


----------



## Xenirina (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh well.
I'm just going to wait and watch it unfold.


----------



## Xenus (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi all!
I just got my brand new 3DS. The firmware is ver. 1.1.0-0E. It's a pretty early version. I thought I can just buy and use a Gateway3DS when it's released since it's below firmware 4.5. However someone said the flashcart only works for ver 4.2-4.5. If it's true, then I should just update my 3DS and wait for them to crack the latest version.

edit: Oh I didn't know we can update 3DS offline by using games. This is great!

http://nds-ps3-games.blogspot.com/2013/07/gateway-3ds-tested-for-3ds-v450-how.html

So I just need to find, buy a game which is released in March 2013 to get firmware ver. 4.5.


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 21, 2013)

I used pokemon mystery dungeon to update to 4.5 ^^


----------



## Xenus (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying Fire Emblem Awakening. Do you guys know if it will do the job? ( force update ver 4.5 for gateway)

Or should I look for more recent games?


----------



## xyzmanas (Jul 21, 2013)

Did it ship to anyone, they said it'll ship this week?


----------



## Midnight Tboy (Jul 22, 2013)

hi....can I just check...was there several versions of 4.5?  Mine is 4.5.0-10e - so guessing that should be ok - but on googling I saw some people saying they were on 4.5.0-9 etc


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 22, 2013)

Midnight Tboy said:


> hi....can I just check...was there several versions of 4.5? Mine is 4.5.0-10e - so guessing that should be ok - but on googling I saw some people saying they were on 4.5.0-9 etc


 

Without getting too technical, as long as the first 2 numbers in the firmware is 4.5, the rest dont matter. It could be 4.5.Chuck.Norris.Jpg and it will still work. The numbers toward the end of the firmware are slight revisions to the original 4.5.X-X Only the first number really matters.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 22, 2013)

A week passed. Any news?


----------



## Midnight Tboy (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks Vengenceonu


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Just so People Know

294 Working 3DS roms, 1 Not-Working 3DS roms for Gateway

Mario & Luigi Dream Team EUR (Rom 295 on the Numbering list) being the one not working due to being 5.1.0


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 22, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Just so People Know
> 
> 294 Working 3DS roms, 1 Not-Working 3DS roms for Gateway
> 
> Mario & Luigi Dream Team EUR being the one not working due to being 5.1.0


 
Huh. So looks like no Pohkeemawwhn for Gateway?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> Huh. So looks like no Pohkeemawwhn for Gateway?


 
that was always expected as it doesnt work on 5.1.0 or higher
they will need to sort it out for later firmwares if we want it to work


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 22, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> that was always expected as it doesnt work on 5.1.0 or higher
> they will need to sort it out for later firmwares if we want it to work


 
That's what we've all assumed, yes.

Maybe they'll do something to enable future games... Maybe something having to do with the Blue Cart? Who knows?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> That's what we've all assumed, yes.
> 
> Maybe they'll do something to enable future games... Maybe something having to do with the Blue Cart? Who knows?


 
that doesnt solve a problem
due to some games needing the newer firmware due to features added
e.g. 4.3.0 needed to Super Mario Bro's 2 for E-shop intergration


----------



## Midnight Tboy (Jul 22, 2013)

are there any rom manager apps or databases yet for managing the 3ds roms....kinda like the Offlinelist for NDS games?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 22, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> that doesnt solve a problem
> due to some games needing the newer firmware due to features added
> e.g. 4.3.0 needed to Super Mario Bro's 2 for E-shop intergration


 
Right. But as of this moment, we have no idea what the blue cart does. Maybe it's there just in case they need to apply some sort of update to enable more games or something. So we cannot know if it solves the issue or not, as of yet.


----------



## Midnight Tboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Midnight Tboy said:


> are there any rom manager apps or databases yet for managing the 3ds roms....kinda like the Offlinelist for NDS games?


 


just to answer my own question - yup theres an offlinelist dat file - not sure if it can handle the rom management side of things as I have none, but a good starter.  Oddly, it doesnt show up on the advanscene website (or least I can't see it in the dat section)


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> Right. But as of this moment, we have no idea what the blue cart does. Maybe it's there just in case they need to apply some sort of update to enable more games or something. So we cannot know if it solves the issue or not, as of yet.


 
i remember reading some information and have asked Devin to test some stuff
as theres a theory floating but will post it when we know more


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 22, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> i remember reading some information and have asked Devin to test some stuff
> as theres a theory floating but will post it when we know more


 
Theory about wha?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> Theory about wha?


 
the Blue Cart and how it works
will only state once Devin has a unit to confirm


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 22, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> the Blue Cart and how it works
> will only state once Devin has a unit to confirm


 
So what's this theory?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> So what's this theory?


 
-_-


Pong20302000 said:


> will post it when we know more


 
please read my posts


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 22, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> -_-
> 
> 
> please read my posts


 

Well you're discussing it and saying you've read about it, so why not share it...? 
I feel as if you're throwing around information which you cannot support. I mean, if you're going to talk of a theory of which you've read about; at least have the decency to explain it to us who are left in the dark, thanks.

No need to have that condescending attitude.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> Well you're discussing it and saying you've read about it, so why not share it...?
> I feel as if you're throwing around information which you cannot support. I mean, if you're going to talk of a theory of which you've read about; at least have the decency to explain it to us who are left in the dark, thanks.
> 
> No need to have that condescending attitude.


 
that makes no sense, the reason im not posting it is because its unsupported -_-
hence why i said im not posting it until confirmed

you will just have to wait, because its not worth starting rumors


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 22, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> that makes no sense, the reason im not posting it is because its unsupported -_-
> hence why i said im not posting it until confirmed
> 
> you will just have to wait, because its not worth starting rumors


 
That makes perfect sense. You said you've read theories. That's what this thread is about. Discussing. I see no harm in discussing possible theories. 

Alright. I'll wait. But I'd appreciate it if you stop acting so condescending to others. It brings people down.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> That makes perfect sense. You said you've read theories. That's what this thread is about. Discussing. I see no harm in discussing possible theories.
> 
> Alright. I'll wait. But I'd appreciate it if you stop acting so condescending to others. It brings people down.


 
well clearly after i stated " I WILL POST WHEN I KNOW MORE"
and yet you continued to ask


----------



## Etheboss (Jul 22, 2013)

Thirty3Three: The topic of this thread is: *Gateway 3DS, News and Information*

It doesn't say "discuss theories".
Ofcource if you want to share theories go ahead.
No need to call Pong anything if he just is very clear on his stance.
I didn't think it was condescending at all, in fact i am a bit annoyed by your pushiness


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 22, 2013)

Etheboss said:


> Thirty3Three: The topic of this thread is: *Gateway 3DS, News and Information*
> 
> It doesn't say "discuss theories".
> Ofcource if you want to share theories go ahead.
> ...


 
He could've used a better tone:

"GOD. Ugh" "You could've done this!" "You should've..." etc. I don't appreciate that kind of thing.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 22, 2013)

Etheboss said:


> Thirty3Three: The topic of this thread is: *Gateway 3DS, News and Information*
> 
> It doesn't say "discuss theories".
> Ofcource if you want to share theories go ahead.
> ...


 

Thats true but if he wasn't going to discuss the theory then there was no reason to mention it at all. By the time Devin confirms it, it will no longer be a theory. It will either be correct or just plain wrong. How will he tell us a theory then? A Theory only becomes a theory when it isn't supported by facts yet. So he's waiting for the facts before he tells us his "what he thinks?" Im just saying, theres no harm in saying it as long as it doesn't start a flame war. Spotty Conjecture and speculation is what makes this thread interesting. Hell it's all everyone's been doing anyway since no one has the card. Not trying to point any fingers but i see where Thirty3 is coming from.

Dictionary.com THEORY:a proposed explanation whose status is _*still conjectural*_ and subject to experimentation, in contrast to well-established propositions that are regarded as reporting matters of actual fact.


----------



## Midnight Tboy (Jul 22, 2013)

does it really matter lol


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 23, 2013)

I seem to remember Pong saying that he was very close to another group that was also making a 3DS cart (or something along those lines), and refused to say anything, and now.. no one knows anything about it, I'm guessing.


----------



## Mementos (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I seem to remember Pong saying that he was very close to another group that was also making a 3DS cart (or something along those lines), and refused to say anything, and now.. no one knows anything about it, I'm guessing.


 
Yeah, and he also said, they will anounce it "soon". But there hasnt been anounced anything till now, so may they just dont working on it anymore? :/


----------



## lismati (Jul 23, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> He could've used a better tone:
> 
> "GOD. Ugh" "You could've done this!" "You should've..." etc. I don't appreciate that kind of thing.



You don't appreciate that? Ugh, so sad.
Welcome to the Internet, bro.


----------



## Devin (Jul 23, 2013)

it is by the end of the week we ship.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 23, 2013)

Devin said:


> it is by the end of the week we ship.


 
where are they shipping from to you, and by what date do you estimate for it to reach you.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 23, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> where are they shipping from to you, and by what date do you estimate for it to reach you.


Jeez, just have some patience. The Gateway staff (and Devin) are only human. Devin will have the review up in due time.


----------



## Sasuke222 (Jul 23, 2013)

I hope this works on a Japanese 3ds. Do I have to buy a Japan Gateway to use it? I asked them this question before and never got a reply.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sasuke222 said:


> I hope this works on a Japanese 3ds. Do I have to buy a Japan Gateway to use it? I asked them this question before and never got a reply.


 
doesnt make the console region free

if you put Japanese Rom on MicroSD, you can only paly that game on a Jap 3DS
same with EUR (only plays EUR roms) and USA (only plays USA roms)


----------



## Midnight Tboy (Jul 23, 2013)

thats a good point - surely the 'blue cartridge' must have some sort of region on it - unless theres a few versions of the blue cart based on region, and they're just shipping the relevant one based on address/reseller location


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 24, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> A Theory only becomes a theory when it isn't supported by facts yet.


 
Wrong, that's a hypothesis (which is what it looks like Pong has, as he has no concrete facts about the Gw3DS hardware to support anything). A theory is supported by but has neither been proven nor disproven by facts (i.e. Big Bang vs. Static universe theories).



Pong20302000 said:


> doesnt make the console region free





Sasuke222 said:


> I hope this works on a *Japanese* *3ds*.


 
He was asking if the cartridge itself could run on a Japanese 3DS, not whether or not it could roms on a console with a differentiating region.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 24, 2013)

lismati said:


> You don't appreciate that? Ugh, so sad.
> Welcome to the Internet, bro.


 
Keep it up. That's very mature.


----------



## Lordmau5 (Jul 24, 2013)

The last information I got from Gateway 3DS over a E-Mail is, that they are "shipping in about 4 weeks".
Until then, keep calm and relax


----------



## mr. fancypants (Jul 24, 2013)

yep this is were we waiting for....

4 weeks later Gateway: the shipping starts about a month


----------



## Sasuke222 (Jul 24, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> doesnt make the console region free
> 
> if you put Japanese Rom on MicroSD, you can only paly that game on a Jap 3DS
> same with EUR (only plays EUR roms) and USA (only plays USA roms)


 

I actually have a japanese 3ds that's why I asked the question.

I just got the email that gateway is region free as far as putting an American gateway on my Japanese 3DS console. I know the games are locked.


----------



## LeSnake (Jul 24, 2013)

Sasuke222 said:


> I actually have a japanese 3ds that's why I asked the question.
> 
> I just got the email that gateway is region free as far as putting an American gateway on my Japanese 3DS console. I know the games are locked.


 

Yeah gateway itself isn't region-locked... just the roms.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 24, 2013)

Lordmau5 said:


> The last information I got from Gateway 3DS over a E-Mail is, that they are "shipping in about 4 weeks".
> Until then, keep calm and relax


 

When did you receive this email? Screencap? Two weeks ago, they said it would ship. Tomorrow is a "fortnight" from 11/07/13.


----------



## Lordmau5 (Jul 24, 2013)

Na, my dad is in china and wanted to buy one from the market... (quite big markets lawl)
The seller said something like this:



> There are different card types.
> M, XL and XXL.
> They are for different regions.


My dad told me, that M would be for EU... I told him he should buy one and they asked Gateway through E-Mail.

They answered something like


> We'll ship the units in about 4 weeks


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 24, 2013)

For anyone wondering, 

Fortnight = 2 weeks = 14 days.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 24, 2013)

Lordmau5 said:


> Na, my dad is in china and wanted to buy one from the market... (quite big markets lawl)
> The seller said something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm confused. Did you email them or did "they"? And who is "they"?


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 24, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> For anyone wondering,
> 
> Fortnight = 2 weeks = 14 days.


 

Yeah, it's funny, if you run "fortnight" through an english to chinese translator, then back again, it comes back as "two weeks". Gateway seems to love fortnights, for some reason. They delay everything in fortnights. I guess it's just a fun word to say. "liǎnɡ xīnɡ qī"


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 24, 2013)

Rytoast said:


> I'm confused. Did you email them or did "they"? And who is "they"?


They = his dad. I'm guessing from his country flag that he's not a native English speaker.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 25, 2013)

every week its the same thing
"we will ship them this week" and nothing happens

still waiting to see if this is actually real or not


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 25, 2013)

Rytoast said:


> Yeah, it's funny, if you run "fortnight" through an english to chinese translator, then back again, it comes back as "two weeks". Gateway seems to love fortnights, for some reason. They delay everything in fortnights. I guess it's just a fun word to say. "liǎnɡ xīnɡ qī"


 
Maybe they're just trying to solidify the perception that they came up with such an exploit, by using 'wise and outdated terms'. Haha!


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 25, 2013)

acekard.ca has a really nice deal going on right now, guys. Better use them.

*Your Price: CA $120.00*
*US $119.43*
*On sale: *
*CA $89.99*
*US $89.57*

>_> honestly, what the hell?


----------



## JackWelson (Jul 25, 2013)

When gateway 3ds is available at online store?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 25, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> acekard.ca has a really nice deal going on right now, guys. Better use them.
> 
> *Your Price: CA $120.00*
> *US $119.43*
> ...


 

Don't worry, It's a typo. They meant to say FAIL instead of SALE


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 25, 2013)

JackWelson said:


> When gateway 3ds is available at online store?


 
It already is... for _*pre-order*_.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 25, 2013)

JackWelson said:


> When gateway 3ds is available at online store?


 
On the forty-fourth fortnight of 2014 on April 4th 4:44pm.... a fornight after that if i understand gateway's pattern. Im 4.5% sure it is.


----------



## enarky (Jul 25, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> acekard.ca has a really nice deal going on right now, guys. Better use them.
> 
> *Your Price: CA $120.00*
> *US $119.43*
> ...


I don't know why this is noteworthy. ~60-90 USD is the regular price. Naming higher prices and striking them through is a technique that makes gullible people believe they save money.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 25, 2013)

enarky said:


> I don't know why this is noteworthy. ~60-90 USD is the regular price. Naming higher prices and striking them through is a technique that makes gullible people believe they save money.


 

If you click buy they also say that it doesnt include shipping and handling...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 25, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> acekard.ca has a really nice deal going on right now, guys. Better use them.
> 
> *Your Price: CA $120.00*
> *US $119.43*
> ...


Once again, Canada is trying to trick us into accepting their crap. First, Justin Bieber. Now this.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 25, 2013)

I think I'll at least wait a few more years for one of these for my 3DS.
I only bought a flashcard for my DS 3 years ago so it will still take some time to play all good DS games.
I guess 2 more years or so.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 25, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> I think I'll at least wait a few more years for one of these for my 3DS.
> I only bought a flashcard for my DS 3 years ago so it will still take some time to play all good DS games.
> I guess 2 more years or so.


Let's hope we actually get advances by then, and this doesn't end up becoming a one-time thing.


----------



## Lordmau5 (Jul 25, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> They = his dad. I'm guessing from his country flag that he's not a native English speaker.


Not native, ye.
I'm from Germany ;P

But as I said, they (seller and my dad) asked them (Gateway) through E-Mail, and the rest is all information I got..


----------



## mr. fancypants (Jul 25, 2013)

haha there are a lots of resellers but a few of them are listenend in the reseller-list from gateway


----------



## f0rCe (Jul 25, 2013)

mr. fancypants said:


> haha there are a lots of resellers but a few of them are listenend in the reseller-list from gateway



One of them is teensy uk. "1st batch (of Gateway3DS) now sold out". So there have to be a lot of pre-orders! http://www.teensy.co.uk/gateway-3ds-nintendo-3ds-flash-card-cartridge-58.html


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 25, 2013)

f0rCe said:


> One of them is teensy uk. "1st batch (of Gateway3DS) now sold out". So there have to be a lot of pre-orders! http://www.teensy.co.uk/gateway-3ds-nintendo-3ds-flash-card-cartridge-58.html


That, or it's their sneaky way of having an excuse for their customers as to why it's taking so long for the release.


----------



## johnnywalker (Jul 25, 2013)

I hope we will get GW3DS on Christmas


----------



## taritas (Jul 26, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Modchip_Central/status/360403434798710785


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 26, 2013)

taritas said:


> https://twitter.com/Modchip_Central/status/360403434798710785


So much for the fortnight. So now we have 4 days + time it takes to ship to retailers + time it takes for retailers to set up their warehouses and whatnot.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 26, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> So much for the fortnight. So now we have 4 days + time it takes to ship to retailers + time it takes for retailers to set up their warehouses and whatnot.


 

+ time it takes for them to make it compatible with 5.0 (if ever) for all the customers they told that it would work on (yes, I'm one of them)


----------



## Devin (Jul 26, 2013)

"for shipping, it should start next Tuesday."

Matches what they sent me. Of course they said by this week, or the start of next week. At least it's better than a fortnight.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes! I believe that is called a "sennight".


----------



## mr. fancypants (Jul 26, 2013)

Devin said:


> "for shipping, it *should* start next Tuesday."
> 
> Matches what they sent me. Of course they said by this week, or the start of next week. At least it's better than a fortnight.


 
yaay


----------



## tHciNc (Jul 26, 2013)

Pretty sure we all have theorys, just if you openly state your theory and it fails... you look lame... So if you dont say theory  when its tested and fails it can be swept under the carpet no harm done, there are a few theorys about the 2 carts,   1 being its a DS Mode cart that does a little something special to trick the 3ds in laymens terms


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 26, 2013)

Devin said:


> "for shipping, it should start next Tuesday."
> 
> Matches what they sent me. Of course they said by this week, or the start of next week. At least it's better than a fortnight.


 
but still it should be TOnight.


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 26, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> but still it should be TOnight.


 

Ha! It should've been LAST night! Or even June 15th... Working on 5.0, with ONE card, lol. But now I'm sounding like a self-entitled snooty pirate, so I'll shut up :/


----------



## JackWelson (Jul 29, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> On the forty-fourth fortnight of 2014 on April 4th 4:44pm.... a fornight after that if i understand gateway's pattern. Im 4.5% sure it is.


 
Yeah....I totally agree you. Pre-order is just a rumor...


----------



## Devin (Jul 29, 2013)

Awe, yeah. Some great news.



> 29/07/2013
> First units to ship this week !
> And a quick note to update our FAQ regarding the use of the "blue" card and recent title releases:
> 
> ...


----------



## soulrazor (Jul 29, 2013)

> The bundled blue ds card, is in essence a standard DS cart capable of both DS backups and home brew for DS mode, tested to work on 6.1


maybe just a wishful thinking but
maybe dstwo will make their cart capable of handling that job too making them only need to develop/clone the 3ds backup solution cart


----------



## Lordmau5 (Jul 29, 2013)

Means my review will probably come this week then ;P
I ordered one, let's hope for it to come quick


----------



## Shanester (Jul 29, 2013)

While compatibility with future games is very important, I think their top priority is to get the flashcard to work with >4.5
I have a sneaking suspicion that they have given up with older firmwares because it is either impossible or too hard for them to figure out.


----------



## Lordmau5 (Jul 29, 2013)

Shanester said:


> While compatibility with future games is very important, I think their top priority is to get the flashcard to work with >4.5
> I have a sneaking suspicion that they have given up with older firmwares because it is either impossible or too hard for them to figure out.


I hope they get the updating things to work through a simple flashcart update (e.g. putting special file on one of the cards and letting it run then).


----------



## Devin (Jul 29, 2013)

Forgot to post this in this thread. Those that ordered one will receive it a bit later than reviewers. So, yep. I hope to be able to finish my review before they hit US resellers. (Depends on if they're expediting reviews, and posting production carts someway else.)



> First units to ship this week ! If you are to receive a sample for review, you
> will also receive it this week, a bit earlier than first production units.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Jul 29, 2013)

so when are the carts in the stores?


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 29, 2013)

So if I understand correctly, the blue card can be used as a DS flash cart?


----------



## Devin (Jul 29, 2013)

Allow me to clarify.

The first units to go to resellers (The ones consumers pay for, the end customers.) this week, however so do the units they're sending out to reviewers. It sounds like they've expedited the review samples to the reviewers, hence their "If you are to receive a sample for review, you will also receive it this week, a bit earlier than first production units." so reviews will be getting them this week.

The blue card is a normal DS flashcart. It runs DS roms, and DS homebrew. The purpose of the blue card is to allow the user to run the DS homebrew made by the GW3DS team in order to "prepare" the 3DS in some way. The blue card works on 6.1, as it's just a DS flashcart.

In order to prepare the system you must run the "Gateway Installer" homebrew using the blue card. Once it's ran you don't have to run it again. Unless you use DS mode again. (DS games, DS flashcarts including the blue card.) In which case you'll have to run the installer again to use the red card.

Animal Crossing: New Leaf doesn't work due to the save data using some kind of unique NAND save hardware which they've yet to crack/implement support for such games in the GW3DS. They're also working on allowing users to play games that require a higher firmware. (Mario & Luigi Dream Team has 5.1 on it. The European release was dumped showing this.)

That's all.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Jul 29, 2013)

I will wait for the 6.xx update ....


----------



## Rytoast (Jul 29, 2013)

Well that's a nice surprise: I get a DS flash cart while waiting for 5.0 compatibility (if ever). Cool.


----------



## Lordmau5 (Jul 29, 2013)

There will always be an update.

Remember when everyone said, "we won't get anyone to the moon"?
Well, we did.

It just takes time, and enough experience, to find new exploits.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 29, 2013)

Lordmau5 said:


> There will always be an update.
> 
> Remember when everyone said, "we won't get anyone to the moon"?
> Well, we did.
> ...


Which is why all the other flash carts, AK2i included, are always updating, right?

Wait.  No.  Most flash carts do not run on the latest 6.x.


----------



## Lordmau5 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Which is why all the other flash carts, AK2i included, are always updating, right?
> 
> Wait. No. Most flash carts do not run on the latest 6.x.


I said, it just takes time.

And I am pretty sure, that they stopped working on AK2i because they could get more money with other flashcarts.

Also: Nothing is fully exploitless


----------



## Rydian (Jul 29, 2013)

Lordmau5 said:


> I said, it just takes time.
> 
> And I am pretty sure, that they stopped working on AK2i because they could get more money with other flashcarts.
> 
> Also: Nothing is fully exploitless


They stopped updating the Ak2i because it ran out if internal space to mimic the requests of an actual game (confirmd by AKAIO dev).

http://hackmii.com/2010/02/lawsuit-coming-in-3-2-1/
This shit doesn't run off pixie dust and fart-wishes, it's built on technology and in many cases simply stops being able to update (or in the case of some carts like the original R4, could not update at all to begin with).


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 29, 2013)

If the blue cart is just a cheap r4 clone that runs a homebrew, it should be pretty easy to copy. The red card is probably nothing entirely special... The key is setting up the exploit. Mass clones incoming, all of which will never be updated. However, analyzing the exploit could get us started on cfw.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jul 29, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> If the blue cart is just a cheap r4 clone that runs a homebrew, it should be pretty easy to copy. The red card is probably nothing entirely special... The key is setting up the exploit. Mass clones incoming, all of which will never be updated. However, analyzing the exploit could get us started on cfw.



Yer, I have a feeling that the "Gateway Installer" homebrew will be analyzed and reverse engineered, which will probably make 3ds rom carts useless but I wonder if/when it is reverse engineered if it will still require a DS rom cart to lunch the homebrew to install it or if it will be able to be run from the 3DS SD card.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 29, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> Yer, I have a feeling that the "Gateway Installer" homebrew will be analyzed and reverse engineered, which will probably make 3ds rom carts useless but I wonder if/when it is reverse engineered if it will still require a DS rom cart to lunch the homebrew to install it or if it will be able to be run from the 3DS SD card.


Seeing as it launches from DS mode _and the DS has no SD slot_...


----------



## darkziosj (Jul 30, 2013)

I have this question can you update to 4.5 from a rom? nobody seems able to answer, they say a rom force an 4.5 update but why can't it be done?


----------



## Devin (Jul 30, 2013)

darkziosj said:


> I have this question can you update to 4.5 from a rom? nobody seems able to answer, they say a rom force an 4.5 update but why can't it be done?


 

The GW3DS only works on 4.2-4.5. So if you're on 4.2, and try to load a rom that requires 4.5 then in theory it should update your 3DS to 4.5.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 30, 2013)

Devin said:


> The GW3DS only works on 4.2-4.5. So if you're on 4.2, and try to load a rom that requires 4.5 then in theory it should update your 3DS to 4.5.


Unless it was just a theory, I thought I saw here that Gateway itself has the 4.2 patch, so you can run it off the bat.


----------



## Devin (Jul 30, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Unless it was just a theory, I thought I saw here that Gateway itself has the 4.2 patch, so you can run it off the bat.


 

That wouldn't make sense. The GW3DS is from what I see just mirroring whatever rom's on the micro sd card, so it'd contain whatever update the rom that's being mirrored has. The blue card is of course a DS flashcart, so it wouldn't have a update on it. Lastly the GW3DS team stated in order to use it you should use a game post March to update to 4.5. Which wouldn't make sense to say if the GW3DS updated it to 4.2.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 30, 2013)

Devin said:


> That wouldn't make sense. The GW3DS is from what I see just mirroring whatever rom's on the micro sd card, so it'd contain whatever update the rom that's being mirrored has. The blue card is of course a DS flashcart, so it wouldn't have a update on it. Lastly the GW3DS team stated in order to use it you should use a game post March to update to 4.5. Which wouldn't make sense to say if the GW3DS updated it to 4.2.


Well, maybe that was back before we even knew about the multiple cards. *shrug*


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 30, 2013)

Devin said:


> The GW3DS only works on 4.2-4.5.


 


> Gateway works on (4.1 -> 4.5) only for now.


 
You meant to say 4.1 - 4.5.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Jul 30, 2013)

isn't there a way to downgrade your 3ds to version 4.5?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 30, 2013)

mr. fancypants said:


> isn't there a way to downgrade your 3ds to version 4.5?


The only way to downgrade is with hardware, and requires YOU to have previously dumped THAT EXACT 3DS when it was on 4.5.


----------



## Bean_BR (Jul 30, 2013)

Just a question, the updates come in the card* alongside* the ROM or are *in* the ROM?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 30, 2013)

Wait... so if the blue card runs in DS-mode, then how can it wrinkle a full exploit out of the 3DS kernel mode?

... Weird.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 30, 2013)

Bean_BR said:


> Just a question, the updates come in the card* alongside* the ROM or are *in* the ROM?


If you mean 3DS updates, they're inside the ROM, as is the version required, and as this stuff is encrypted, that's why games that need higher than 4.5.x won't run.


----------



## Bean_BR (Jul 30, 2013)

Rydian said:


> If you mean 3DS updates, they're inside the ROM, as is the version required, and as this stuff is encrypted, that's why games that need higher than 4.5.x won't run.


 

Does these updates add some new feature to the 3DS system? Because it just sound like that DS AP stuff.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 30, 2013)

Bean_BR said:


> Does these updates add some new feature to the 3DS system? Because it just sound like that DS AP stuff.


Yup.  For example the 3DS didn't even have a web browser on launch.  Not every update adds a feature, but it's not like the DSi that does nothing useful to the end user.


----------



## pelo88 (Aug 2, 2013)

soulrazor said:


> maybe just a wishful thinking but
> maybe dstwo will make their cart capable of handling that job too making them only need to develop/clone the 3ds backup solution cart


 
Not wishful at all. The blue cart will include a homebrew app that will CERTAINLY be copied, and possibly reverse engineered, and made available to the community at large whether Gateway wants that to happen or not.
I'd say it's in Gateway's best interest FOR that to happen so they can focus on shipping just the red cart and even supply Supercard and others with them so they can rebrand and resell them. The dstwo is most certainly better than whatever the blue cart is since all it needs to do is run homebrew. I'd be shocked if they included a CPU in the blue cart like the dstwo sports. Like someone else mentioned it's probably a clone of the r4 cart that works on 6x firmware.

Just cuz I love to spark ideas in our awesome hacking/modding community, I see no reason why we can't use partition tools to format a 16GB microsd card to easily switch between multiple 3ds games by unhiding and setting active the one you're about to play. Them gateway folks could build an interface to change between partitions in I bet since they're already triggering scripts to run by pressing the home button to fix the save issue they were having, and there's obviously internal memory to the red card itself based on what they explained on their site. Same code could probably look into each partition to fetch the background images that load if the game was started up to make the interface to select the partition show those images. There are soooo many things possible with partition manipulation that I'd be shocked if this weren't made possible shortly after release.


----------



## xyzmanas (Aug 5, 2013)

Seriously, nobody received it this week


----------



## Rydian (Aug 5, 2013)

xyzmanas said:


> Seriously, nobody received it this week


Sorry, all the teleporters that get objects to their destination the moment they're sent are broken at the moment.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Sorry, all the teleporters that get objects to their destination the moment they're sent are broken at the moment.


 
Psh or more FedEX deliverymen are playing baseball with the packages.


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Seeing as it launches from DS mode _and the DS has no SD slot_...


 

Nope, you are wrong...

It launches from DS mode, yes, but then uses 3DS mode... So, it could be possible to use even an Acekard 2i to install the CFW...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 7, 2013)

ok the blue card is just a r4i clone that runs in ds mode and the red is the 3ds mode card 

they've released the files to the card on the site


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 7, 2013)

I think this is how it works

http://3dbrew.org/wiki/3DS_exploits


> too long or corrupted strings (01Ah 2 Nickname length in characters 050h 2 Message length in characters) in the NVRAM DS user settings cause (System Settings/Other Settings/Profile/Nintendo DS Profile to crush) (this is still 3DS mode)
> http://3dbrew.org/wiki/3DS_exploits


----------



## João Ribeiro (Aug 9, 2013)

So is this legit and possible?


----------



## 59672 (Aug 9, 2013)

João Ribeiro said:


> So is this legit and possible?





I don't think so, yes you can run the installer/preparer homebrew that would be used on the blue card on a dstwo but not actually run the 3ds games off of the dstwo. While ds and 3ds games use pretty much the same pin layout, the way the carts communicate to the ds/3ds is very different.

That aside it almost looks like the dstwo had no micro sd in it, I think he just did the old replace the housing of a game or editing of the video.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 9, 2013)

The Blue card is a normal DS Flashcard

you can run the Gateway Installer on any 4.1 - 4.5 3DS

this allows you to enter "Gateway Mode" which stops normal 3DS games working and allows the Gateway Red Flashcard to work with 3DS roms
the only way to get out of "Gateway Mode" is to power off the 3DS, next time you turn back on your back to origional "3DS Mode"


----------



## Jusomeone (Sep 8, 2013)

Even if Gateway manage to release compatibility to the latest firmware,
Nintendo will just release a new firmware right afterwards... and then
this cycle will continue on and on and we will never have the fluid
fun that was playing roms on the ds.... right?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jusomeone said:


> Even if Gateway manage to release compatibility to the latest firmware,
> Nintendo will just release a new firmware right afterwards... and then
> this cycle will continue on and on and we will never have the fluid
> fun that was playing roms on the ds.... right?



Possibly which would make it just like every other modern hacked device. This need not be so bad though and things could go like the aspects of the 360 JTAG/RGH stuff and have a virtual latest firmware.

Alternatively there could be a PS3/early iphone level screwup and something baked into hardware gets cracked.

I do have to mention much of the DS was not smooth sailing and the ones before it were in many ways worse.

What is fairly certain though is that the braindead easy stuff will not happen any time soon.


----------



## aofelix (Dec 24, 2013)

also where is the best place to buy this card?

http://www.teensy.co.uk/gateway-3ds-nintendo-3ds-flash-card-cartridge-58.html
or
http://www.3ds-gateway.co.uk


----------



## f0rCe (Dec 27, 2013)

aofelix said:


> also where is the best place to buy this card?
> 
> http://www.teensy.co.uk/gateway-3ds-nintendo-3ds-flash-card-cartridge-58.html
> or
> http://www.3ds-gateway.co.uk



I bought from teensy.co.uk and can fully recommend them! Fast shipping at low costs, properly packed. The gateway unit works great since day one and i've ordered from germany.


----------



## aofelix (Dec 27, 2013)

thank you! they emailed me today saying its been sent out so pretty fast considering i ordered on christmas eve at night time.


----------



## mhkwong (Dec 27, 2013)

the video was surely edited, it was a black 3ds one minute and then it turned into a while 3ds.

however I don't think the person replaced the housing. I could replicate this video easily

*first part of the video (black 3ds)*
the person was using a dstwo cart with the gateway installer plugin.

*second part of the video (white 3ds)*
it was done with the sleight of hand. The gateway cart half inserted while in gateway mode. when the person pushed the dstwo into the 3ds, the person was actually tucking the dstwo underneath the 3ds, while pushing the half inserted gateway cart into. fooling everything


----------

